# Ortotropía y crecimiento facial. ¿La pieza que falta en el puzzle?



## Gorguera (20 Mar 2018)

El motivo de este hilo es dar a conocer una disciplina científica de muy escaso alcance en el ámbito español, y cuyo origen está en el ámbito anglosajón y norteamericano. 

Creo que es tema totalmente desconocido para mucha gente, y puede resultar de gran interés para todos. He abierto el hilo en el principal porque considero que involucra cuestiones relevantes para la salud y bienestar de todos. Intentaré actualizar este hilo añadiendo más traducciones y material interesante que complete el conjunto.

¿Qué significa *ortotropía*? Bien, orthos hace referencia en griego a "derecho, estricto, canónico", y tropos significa "crecimiento".

En este caso, ortotropía es la disciplina que busca tratar los problemas en el desarrollo facial desde la infancia (aunque también trata a adultos), tomando como referencia el crecimiento óseo en el rostro, y en especial, el maxilar y la mandíbula.

Las principales figuras a destacar de esta corriente son su inventor John Mew, su hijo Mike Mew, y William M. Hang.
















*Entre el padre y el hijo, en las dos primeras fotos, adivinad quien recibió tratamiento ortodóntico retractivo, y quien fue, en cambio, tratado con los principios de la ortotropía.*


*¿Por qué se tuercen los dientes?*

Las mandíbulas de nuestros ancestros humanos casi siempre crecieron correctamente hasta que cambiamos nuestro estilo de vida hace unos 10.000 años y comenzamos a comer alimentos mucho más blandos. Más tarde comenzamos a vivir en interiores, cocinabamos frecuentemente con utensilios y aparatos, las narices empezaron a bloquearse por alergias y cambiamos los métodos de alimentación infantil, con menos tiempo amamantando e introducimos alimentos suaves para el destete.

La comida blanda debilitó nuestros músculos de la mandíbula, la vida interior alentó las alergias, mientras que el destete precoz creó hábitos anormales en la lengua y los ortopedistas creen que estos distorsionan las mandíbulas y los dientes. 

Los ortodoncistas, por otro lado, creen que las mandíbulas mal formadas se heredan y se concentran en enderezar los dientes por medios mecánicos utilizando alambres y soportes. A menudo extraen algunos dientes para dejar espacio a otros y usan cirugía para reposicionar las mandíbulas.

Los ortotropistas creen que la maloclusión es un problema biológico que debe tratarse naturalmente, no mediante la mecánica y la cirugía. Los aparatos de ensanchamiento extraíbles se utilizan para hacer espacio para todos los dientes y la lengua antes de emplear aparatos ortopédicos que enseñen a las personas a realizar cambios, corrigiendo el problema subyacente. Si se aprenden estas lecciones, se pueden aprender para siempre, mientras que los resultados de Ortodoncia deben mantenerse rectos con los retenedores para siempre, los resultados ortotrópicos se mantienen correctos.

Los mejores resultados ortotrópicos se obtienen cuando los niños son menores de 9 años, aunque e*l tratamiento es posible a cualquier edad*.







La gran crítica que se realiza a la ortodoncia y parte del mainstream odontológico, es que se trata la dentición como un sistema relativamente aislado, cuando es sabido plenamente que la maloclusiones y apiñamientos dentales están provocados por discrepancias en la mandíbula y el maxilar por cuestiones relacionadas con el crecimiento (y la postura). 

Los casos de maloclusión asociados a problemas genéticos son proporcionalmente irrisorios en comparación con aquellos que aparecen como consecuencia de malas conductas posturales, como la respiración bucal, escaso ejercicio masticatorio, etc.

*¿Por qué se tuercen los dientes?*

Curiosamente, todos nuestros antepasados tenían dientes perfectamente rectos, como las otras 5.400 especies de mamíferos excepto algunos gatos y perros domesticados, algunos zorros salvajes (en Europa) y animales de zoológico. En los últimos 10.000 años, mientras que nuestros genes no han cambiado en absoluto; *siempre, y dondequiera que nuestros antepasados se civilizaron desarrollaron dientes torcidos* (maloclusión). La irregularidad ha estado en proporción con el nivel de civilización que en los últimos cien años ha visto un aumento dramático en los niveles de maloclusión.

El ambiente tiene una gran influencia sobre las posiciones de los dientes y la forma de la cara.

1)	Es universalmente aceptado en la odontología que los dientes y los huesos ocupan un espacio entre los tejidos blandos de la lengua y los labios y la mejilla. En una deglución ideal, los labios y las mejillas deben estar completamente inmóviles o pasivas. El problema parece ser que muchas personas no logran una deglución correcta. El cambio de la alimentación de los senos a los bebés se ha sugerido durante mucho tiempo como la causa de esto, pero carecía de evidencia. 

Una visión más contemporánea es que al alimentar a los bebés con alimentos muy blandos que pueden mamar físicamente antes de que hayan adquirido el reflejo de tragar, los alienta a que adapten la mamada con la lengua entre los dientes y nunca se acostumbran a tragar correctamente.

2) Un cambio de una dieta dura que era muy baja en calorías a una dieta muy blanda que es excepcionalmente rica en calorías, justo en el momento en que se necesitan muchas menos calorías. Se estima que usamos nuestros cuerpos cerca del 30% de lo que lo usaban nuestros antepasados







Estamos utilizando nuestras mandíbulas muy poco, y como cada astronauta que regresa a la tierra sabe, lo usas o lo pierdes. Por ejemplo, la distrofia muscular y las enfermedades de desgaste muscular, como Stephen Hawkins (en la foto), que creció normalmente antes del inicio de la enfermedad y que ha cambiado drásticamente la forma de esta cara.

3) Cambio en la postura oral y corporal. Casi todos los niños experimentan al menos una nariz obstruida en la primera infancia, la mayoría tiene bloqueo nasal completo durante varios días, cuando se ven obligados a bajar la lengua y abrir la boca para respirar. 

Esto se convierte en un hábito durante el mismo período en que están aprendiendo a caminar y programar sus centros posturales. Esta imagen muestra el efecto de esto en un niño que creció casi por completo pero desarrolló una nariz obstruida que causa que su cara crezca, el efecto en los niños en desarrollo más jóvenes es aún mayor.






*Increíble, de chiquillo entrañable, a un rostro deformado y con problemas estéticos, funcionales y de salud. ¡Y todo por la postura!*

3. Al cambiar los patrones ambientales y la conducta, es posible cambiar la dirección del crecimiento y cuanto más horizontal es el crecimiento, más espacio hay para que la lengua salga de las vías respiratorias para permitir el funcionamiento normal de la cabeza, el cuello y la lengua, y permitir que los dientes alinearse naturalmente sin intervención mecánica.

La mayoría de las personas desconoce que la profesión ortodóntica admite abiertamente que no conoce las causas de la maloclusión, excepto por menos del 5%, que son los casos de síndromes, enfermedades, infecciones y traumas. Para el niño normal y corriente, la profesión no tiene idea de cuál es la causa del problema.

(Contenido obtenido de International Association of Facial Growth Guidance (Orthotropics) - Orthotropics)

---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 15:07 ----------

*Ortotropía-Belleza y postura facial*


"Cierra la boca por favor Michael, que no somos pescados", Marry Poppins 1964

Hay un cuento de viejas en la mayoría de las culturas que funciona de esta manera; "Cierra la boca o te dará un aire y se te quedará así". Al igual que muchos cuentos de viejas, hay una fuerte evidencia de que dentro de ella hay un elemento de verdad. 

Discutir el atractivo facial es un tema emotivo para cualquiera y en el que muchos padres se niegan a seguir un patrón lógico, ya que pueden verse obligados a reflexionar negativamente sobre su posesión y logro más preciado en el mundo, su niño querido y hermoso. Sugerir que la forma facial no sea una dotación genética dada por Dios a menudo se considera sacrílega, sin embargo, esto no es científico.

La próxima vez que estés en un espacio público concurrido, como un centro comercial, un restaurante o una escuela, observa cómo la gente mantiene su boca en reposo. 

Observa si puedes sacar alguna conclusión entre cuánto se dejan abiertas sus bocas y cómo se ven, o más bien la forma de sus caras. Esto es especialmente evidente en niños en pubertad, ya que aún no han adquirido una conciencia social tan fuerte, no están tratando de ajustarse a las presiones sociales y cuando las personas están completamente relajadas, como en casa viendo algo que involucra plenamente su conciencia, como su favorito Programa de televisión. 

La próxima vez que estés en una sala de cine mira hacia atrás a todas las caras fijas fijadas en la pantalla, compara las caras con la boca cerrada con las que están realmente abiertas. La conclusión no puede ser más dramática, las personas que cuelgan la boca abierta realmente no se ven tan bien, y no es necesario ser un científico para resolverlo.







Boca siempre o casi siempre cerrada, buenos pómulos y excelente forma facial






Boca ligeramente abierta, pómulos menos prominentes






La boca se abre en estado de reposo, pómulos casi inexistentes, la nariz parece grande y la frente se inclina hacia atrás en comparación con el resto del rostro.

Aquí tenemos una representación de los cambios en el rostro debido a una mala postura bucal que involucra la boca abierta:






-El individuo de arriba desarrolla unos pómulos prominentes, un rostro más ancho con una mandíbula bien formada, los dientes salen rectos y no se apiñan, la nariz es más recta, los ojos se ven “vivos”, y las vías aéreas no están bloqueadas.
-El otro individuo sufre un alargamiento facial, con el rostro estrecho, la nariz torcida y/o prominente, los pómulos están “enterrados”, los dientes torcidos sin espacio, la mandíbula en recesión, y las vías aéreas están comprometidas, por lo que se refuerza la postura encorvada.

No tenéis más que fijaros, todo hombre o mujer atractivo que conozcáis, siempre posee un desarrollo facial horizontal (es decir, un crecimiento correcto), mientras que aquellos individuos considerados feos (salvo casos de problemas hereditarios o taras), poseen un crecimiento alargado del rostro, como consecuencia de la mala postura.


Ejemplos de crecimiento horizontal y vertical


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (20 Mar 2018)

Joooodeeeeer la ultima foto.....


----------



## wanamaker (20 Mar 2018)

Poner a Taylor Swift y Rosy de Palma como ejemplo para demostrar no se que punto, hace que pierda el interes el asunto.

Intentar enseñar tus puntos de vista con ejemplos extremos, nunca es buena idea.


----------



## Gorguera (20 Mar 2018)

wanamaker dijo:


> Poner a Taylor Swift y Rosy de Palma como ejemplo para demostrar no se que punto, hace que pierda el interes el asunto.
> 
> Intentar enseñar tus puntos de vista con ejemplos extremos, nunca es buena idea.



Son ejemplos paradigmáticos de lo que pretendo exponer, expecialmente Rossy de Palma. 

Aunque podemos reconocer que hay modelos que tienen un desarrollo horizontal incluso mejor que el de Taylor Swift


----------



## Ursur (20 Mar 2018)

Todo se simplifica en que hay que procurar cerrar la boca?


----------



## Gorguera (20 Mar 2018)

Ursur dijo:


> Todo se simplifica en que hay que procurar cerrar la boca?



Cerrar la boca, presionar la lengua contra el paladar, masticar bastante e incorporar dieta dura, asegurar uan buena deglución en la que intervenga la lengua y no los musculos faciales, cuidar el tema de las alergias, asegurar la lactancia materna en tus hijos, y mandar a la mierda a aquellos dentistas que te sugieran extraccion de premolares o forzar los dientes a posturas antinaturales, en lugar de atacar la raiz del problema, deficit en el desarrollo facial (maxilar).

---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 16:38 ----------

*La alternativa a los procedimientos tradicionales*

En esta parte quiero colocar unos cuantos casos de pacientes que han sido tratados con ortotropía.

En primer lugar, quiero que observéis este caso de dos hermanos de ochos años, ambos con los dientes torcidos. El de arriba fue tratado con brackets y extracciones. El segundo se le sometió a un reentrenamiento postural (probablemente se empleó el biobloc).







El primero, además de presentar un alargamiento del rostro, pómulos en recesión, falta de hueso de soporte bajo los ojos, mentón también en recesión y surcos nasolabiales más evidentes. Además, deberá llevar de por vida un retenedor al dormir, para que los dientes no vuelvan a moverse.

El segundo, no solo ha mejorado facialmente, pues posee una mayor proyección del rostro, con pómulos prominentes, y la mandíbula ocupa su sitio. Los resultados son permanentes y no necesita usar retenedores. 
En este caso, estos pacientes fueron informados por sus ortodontistas que “lo suyo solo tenía solución mediante cirugías en el maxilar y/o la mandíbula)”, pero la evidencia nos demuestra otra cosa:





10 años






20 años






14 años, esperaba ser operada






No fue necesario, y paradójicamente se inició una carrera como modelo

Y aquí, un caso adulto, donde la mejora, si no es completa al 100%, es muy notable, y cualquier ortodontista hubiese dicho que solo es posible con cirugía. 





23 años





26 años


Podéis ver estos y más casos en la página del doctor John Mew:

John Mew Orthotropics | The alternative to orthodontics without extractions or facial surgery.


*Pero, ¿quién es John Mew?*

¿Y por qué se tuercen los dientes? Cuando le pregunta a los médicos, ves que realmente no sabemos la causa de que los dientes crezcan torcidos. La maloclusión parece haber sido aceptada como parte normal de la vida.







John Mew es investigador y científico tanto como ortodoncista. Los lectores de este blog lo conocen como el creador del sistema “ortotrópico bioblock”. Pero quería escribir un poco sobre cómo un hombre descubrió para nosotros la verdadera causa de la maloclusión y todas sus variaciones Clase I, II, III.

¿Por qué todavía estamos a oscuras sobre las causas de los dientes torcidos?

En la profesión de ortodoncia se admite abiertamente que no se comprende la causa de la maloclusión, sin embargo, tratarán a los pacientes con lo que se les enseñó en la escuela y los padres confían esta profesión como la cura.

Pero la tasa de recaída del tratamiento de ortodoncia es alta (tasa del 80% y más), así que la pregunta es.

¿La ortodoncia solo está logrando temporalmente un resultado estético dental?

Cualquiera le dirá que la medicina real se trata de tratar la causa y no los síntomas, por lo que el problema nunca vuelve. ¿Podemos realmente decir que la ortodoncia es la cura?

¿Cómo justificamos gastar miles de dólares en resultados temporales?

¿Cómo justifican los ortodoncistas cobrar a los pacientes un compromiso de 8000 o 10000 pavos y 2 años de tratamiento si sabemos que estos problemas pueden volver?

Si todos somos conscientes de que estos pacientes pueden recaer, ¿por qué no cuestionamos la causa de esta recaída?

¿Y al mismo tiempo por qué no preguntamos por qué algunas personas nunca necesitaron ortodoncia?

El problema con el tratamiento y la atención institucionalizados es que se ha puesto en camino, con mucho dinero y política envueltos en él, hasta el punto en que la innovación y las nuevas formas de pensar no solo se desalientan sino también se condenan.

Pero la ciencia trata de encontrar nuevas soluciones y cuestionar viejas creencias y paradigmas. Digamos que la profesión actual de ortodoncia no conduce a la "ciencia". Afirman que la ortodoncia se basa en la evidencia, pero usted encontrará que esta llamada "evidencia" a la que se refieren fueron estudios realizados entre los años 60 y 70.

Supongo que si miras la historia pasada, descubres que todos los pensadores innovadores fueron primero condenados por la sociedad. No es el problema de la ortodoncia sino el problema de los egos humanos. Cuando desafías una creencia antigua, estás desafiando la inteligencia de la persona.

Un hombre de negocios dijo que la señal del verdadero éxito es la existencia de enemigos.

Primero vienen los enemigos, y luego la admiración. John ha sido incluido en la lista negra de la comunidad de ortodoncia, su nombre es como el nombre de Voldemort en Harry Potter.

La actitud de John para desafiar a los ortodoxos

"Somos el producto de nuestro entorno", una frase que a veces escuchamos, pero creo que es más cierta de lo que somos conscientes. Es interesante aprender sobre la educación de John y cómo las circunstancias de su primera infancia pudieron haber fomentado a la persona adecuada que es capaz de provocar el cambio en una profesión obsoleta.

John Mew habla de un punto de inflexión en su propia vida, cuando a los 9 años su maestra estaba discutiendo el mensaje en el libro de Génesis. Un niño anunció que su padre le dijo que todo en la Biblia era verdadero. Después de una pausa, el docente respondió amablemente: "Cuando seas mayor, descubrirás que los adultos no siempre tienen la razón".

Wow qué comentario tan rebelde por parte del profesor ...

Esto tuvo un impacto en el joven John y todavía recuerda ese momento, y siente que plantó la semilla de la duda contra las doctrinas socialmente aceptadas (religiosas, parentales, etc.), lo que más tarde lo convirtió en un estudiante desafiante.

John Mew: un poco arriesgado y pensador profundo

Los padres de John le permitieron una gran libertad para deambular en su entorno rural, a los 13 años fabricó granadas de alto explosivo con investigaciones químicas caseras que pudo lanzar desde una catapulta gigante que construyó. Esto mostró su lado innovador y creativo, así como la capacidad de tomar riesgos y experimentar. Desarrolló un respeto por la ley del azar después de ver la importancia del enfoque de prueba y error para encontrar la solución correcta.

Había un pequeño libro que llevaba las notas diarias de John desde que tenía 16 años, reflexionando sobre las preguntas profundas que enfrentan los adolescentes turbulentos. Algunos de los pasajes fueron "¿Puede el hombre ser altruista?", "¿Cómo deberíamos formar nuestro código moral?" Y "¿Cualidades de una esposa perfecta?"

Pensamientos tan profundos de un chico de 16 años, John obviamente tiene una mente inquisitiva e introspectiva brillante. Tratando de dar sentido a su vida como la mayoría de nosotros, desarrolló una palabra-guía que es:

"Hay una razón para todo"

Lo cual comenzó a aplicar a cómo se acercaba a la vida.

"Este proceso me llevó a creer que las reglas subyacentes de la naturaleza eran relativamente sencillas y que" la verdad en retrospectiva era generalmente simple ". -John Mew







Aquí hay muchas otras historias interesantes de John Mew, como construir un coche de carreras desde cero, incluyendo el motor, su éxito en superar la dislexia y ganar premios de escritura, y varias historias de crear enfrentamientos con escuelas incluso liderando una "revolución contra docentes impopulares". En realidad, nunca le gustó conformarse, lo que sí lo convirtió en objeto de ridículo a veces.

A través de todas sus historias, siempre hay un trasfondo de algunas cualidades que creo que son importantes para su legado en ortodoncia.

-En lugar de conformarse ciegamente, ser curioso y preguntar "por qué"
- Tomar riesgos
-Sin miedo al ridículo: muchos de nosotros tenemos miedo de salir de los límites, John desde joven demostró que no lo era.
-Ingeniero innovador: un poco de lado de Tony Stark, innovador y creador
-Mente lógica e introspectiva: Obviamente tiene un pensamiento creativo, pero si lees sus estudios elabora casos lógicos herméticos sobre ortodoncia que es difícil descartar

Al igual que descubrió cómo construir un automóvil de carreras desde cero, luego se da cuenta de cómo crear los mejores cambios dentales y faciales en niños y adultos.







*Antecedentes de la cirugía maxilofacial de John*

Antes de convertirse en un ortodoncista completo, John se convirtió en cirujano oral y maxilofacial y trabajó con doctores innovadores y brillantes en ese momento.

Fue entonces cuando vio por primera vez los efectos de subir y bajar el maxilar en la cara y los cambios que hizo en las caras de las personas.

Más tarde, cuando se convirtió en ortodoncista, le pareció bastante desconcertante que los cirujanos orales llevaran el maxilar hacia adelante mientras los ortodoncistas lo retraían.

Como fue capaz de ver a los pacientes de forma continua después del tratamiento y ver los efectos en la cara de dos procedimientos diferentes, le inculcó un gran signo de interrogación sobre cualquier abordaje que retraer el maxilar. (es decir, tratamientos tradicionales con bracket)












La primera chica se sometió a una cirugía para sacar el maxilar hacia delante, la chica de después es Candice Swanepoel, modelo victoria de Secret con maxilar desarrollado.

Cuando ves cambios como en la izquierda, es bastante fácil entender la importancia de avanzar el maxilar.

*John desafía la ortodoncia convencional*

John nunca estuvo satisfecho con los resultados de la ortodoncia convencional que devolvió el maxilar. Tras años de estudiar las caras de los niños, John Mew ha descubierto que existen dos tipos de patrones de crecimiento facial en los niños.







Crecimiento horizontal: las mandíbulas crecen hacia adelante
Crecimiento vertical: las mandíbulas crecen hacia abajo

Notó que los niños con crecimiento horizontal tenían dientes naturalmente rectos y la cara se veía mejor, mientras que los niños con dientes torcidos tenían un crecimiento vertical y la cara no era tan bonita. Y también notó que cuanto más bajaba la mandíbula, más severa era la maloclusión.

Tendemos a creer que los dientes crecen accidentalmente en forma torcida, pero los dientes torcidos son el síntoma y no la causa. Es la punta del iceberg. El problema que podemos identificar más fácilmente, pero detrás de él es un problema con el desarrollo facial, que también se vuelve cada vez más difícil tema para discutir ya que ahora el tema se vuelve muy personal.

Comenzó a desviarse del enfoque ortodóncico tradicional que solo miraba los dientes, porque se dio cuenta de que los niños que llegaban a su consultorio tenían un problema de crecimiento mandibular y no un problema dental.

Cuanto más larga es la cara, más angosta y estrecha se vuelve y los dientes se quedan sin espacio, ¡porque solo hay mucho hueso! Es tan simple como eso.

El inquisitivo John Mew se embarcó en una larga misión de por vida para descubrir por qué a veces la cara crecía hacia adelante y otras crecía hacia abajo. ¿Cuáles son las normas? ¿Las causas?

Es esta búsqueda la que ha comenzado a descubrir el misterio de los dientes torcidos, una afección que ahora afecta a más del 80% de los niños.
Entonces, ¿por qué algunas caras de niños crecen en vertical?

John descubrió que el factor más importante que influye en los huesos es la postura.

Y la postura oral está directamente influenciada por la función (o el uso).

Basta con observar cómo se entrelazan los cabezales, los pies, o el estiramiento del cuello a través de las prácticas de anillos para ver que el hueso es maleable a las fuerzas a largo plazo.
*
Para hacerlo más simple…*

Las caras no podrán crecer hacia abajo si el niño tiene fuertes músculos de la mandíbula para mantener la boca cerrada.

El crecimiento tiene que ocurrir en una dirección u otra.

Si el niño mantiene su boca CERRADA y tiene músculos fuertes durante toda la infancia, entonces la cara solo crecerá hacia delante.

Sin embargo, si el niño tiene los músculos débiles de la mandíbula y cuelga la boca con frecuencia, la cara pierde apoyo y crece hacia abajo.

Por lo tanto, la razón por la que vemos casos tan elevados de dientes torcidos es que nuestra dieta moderna se ha vuelto demasiado blanda, y no estamos utilizando nuestras mandíbulas lo suficiente, lo que está llevando a un tono muscular muy débil o músculos débiles de la mandíbula, lo que afecta a nuestra postura oral en reposo, dejándola abierta.

Dejando a un lado la genética, con suficiente tiempo, la postura de boca abierta hará que cualquiera sea menos atractivo, con paladar estrecho y los dientes torcidos.

Más información en John Mew


----------



## Ursur (20 Mar 2018)

Muy interesante, muchas gracias!


----------



## mol (21 Mar 2018)

Y como se arregla uno eso con mas de 30 años de edad ? pasando por el quirofano ? No debe sera una operacion facil


----------



## Gorguera (21 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> Y como se arregla uno eso con mas de 30 años de edad ? pasando por el quirofano ? No debe sera una operacion facil



Es posible arreglar parte del problema sin pasar por quirófano. De hecho, te desaconsejo enormemente esto último, pues está comprobado que en casi la mitad de operaciones en el maxilar, existe un relapso alrededor de los 15 años. Y eso, por no nombrar la complejidad y dolor asociado a estas intervenciones.
(si quieres ver algo desagradable, pon "lefort surgery I, II o III" en el buscador de google).

Además, que estas operaciones solo mueven algunas partes del hueso de manera muy mecánica y artificial, no existe un movimiento óseo equilibrado y balanceado. 

¿Cual es tu problema?, por cierto.


----------



## Gorguera (21 Mar 2018)

Aprovecho para comentaros un caso de distrofia craniofacial muy conocido por todos. Pablo Iglesias.







Como podéis apreciar, junto al muy evidente encorvamiento que lleva Pablo, hay ciertos rasgos de su rostro que nos llaman la atención:

-El apiñamiento dental
-El patrón de crecimiento facial alargado, caracterizado por un maxilar atrasado, y la mandibula en recesión, con un mentón casi inexistente y una papada notable a pesar de no tener un indice de grasa corporal alto.
-Falta de hueso de soporte en los ojos, relacionado con el desarrollo maxilar. Aparecen con más facilidad bolsas y manchas debajo de los ojos, al quedar parte de la piel y el músculo sin el apoyo del hueso. Los ojos además muestran más la parte de la esclerótica.
-Nariz caída con caballete prominente
-Mandíbula estrecha y poco prominente.

Varias son las causas que provocan esto, pero vamos a enumerar los fenómenos que provocan estos cambios en la estructura ósea:

-Las alergias, al provocar el bloqueo nasal, fuerzan en muchas ocasiones a respirar por la boca, haciendo imposible una postura lingual correcta, al ser necesario despejar el espacio para el tránsito del aire. Con el tiempo, las fuerzas musculares del rostro ejercen su fuerza contra el maxilar y el cráneo, y la lengua pierde su utilidad como fuerza contrarrestadora de los anteriores, por lo que el paladar tiende a estrecharse y atrasarse, o bien no desarrollarse por completo.

-Un maxilar poco desarrollado, estrecho, impedirá una postura lingual correcta, incluso cuando no se tenga alergia o las fosas estén liberadas, al privar a la lengua del espacio suficiente que le correspondería. Esto retroalimenta el proceso anterior, y la distrofia craniofacial tiende a aumentar con el tiempo.

Los dientes, a su vez, desprovistos del espacio que les correspondería en el maxilar, crecen unos apiñados encima de otros, como en el caso presente.

-El retroceso o atraso del maxilar, provoca daños muy apreciables en la estética del rostro. Por una parte, los pómulos quedan "enterrados" y parecen casi inexistentes. Las arrugas en algunas partes del rostro tienen mayor facilidad para aparecer, ante la ausencia de la tensión o relieve propiciado por el hueso que ha crecido correctamente. 

Además, la nariz parece mucho más grande y prominente al haber un atraso del conjunto del relieve facial. Aparece el llamado "caballete" o bultito en la nariz, que caracteriza a la tipología de nariz "romana" (¿hablábamos acaso de narices romanas o judías en casos de personas que simplemente padecian una deformidad endémica propia de la vida en la civilización? Muy probablemente sea así).







-La mandíbula tiende a adaptarse a los cambios en el maxilar superior, especialmente cuando en procesos de crecimiento o fuerzas mecánicas sostenidas lo hacen ensancharse. En el caso de Pablo, es probable que su dieta sea bastante blanda (al igual que la gran mayoria de seres humanos del mundo civilizado), con escasa masticación y bajos en nutrientes (pero eso si, saturado todo de azúcares). 

Está demostrado que el buen uso de los maseteros mediante la masticación tiende a ejercer fuerzas sobre la mandíbula, que con el tiempo la remodelan y cierran su ángulo y ganan en anchura.

Unos maseteros fuertes permiten mantener la boca cerrada durante todo el día, incluso cuando se está dormido y uno no se da cuenta, por lo que una musculatura en los maseteros débil, facilitará que se abra la boca. 

*Y esto es muy importante: *

Aquella persona que padece un alargamiento facial o tiene problemas en el desarrollo facial, ve comprometidas sus vías aéreas. 

Es más proclive a padecer ronquidos, apena del sueño, y en sus pulmones entra menos aire del que debería. Pensad que las vías aéreas tienen una anchura semejante a la de un dedo de la mano, y cualquier restricción por pequeña que sea puede comprometer nuestra salud.

En el caso de gente cualquiera, como nuestro coletas, el cuerpo tiende a buscar la mayor facilidad para la entrada del aire en los pulmones. 

La postura erguida y recta entra en "conflicto" con el estrechamiento y presion de la parte posterior del maxilar (que está demasiado atrasado, o es demasiado estrecho para la entrada de aire), por lo que el cuerpo echa la cabeza hacia adelante, y a la vez levanta el mentón para que en esta posición diagonal pueda respirar mejor.

Sobra decir, que esto es una chapuza adoptada como emergencia por el organismo, pues la entrada de aire es en principio mas importante que la degeneración postural y la fuerza en la columna vertebral.

Cuando veáis una persona encorvada, no penséis que es simplemente alguien con poca actividad física, vaga o con tendencias depresivas. Muy probablemente, tiene un problema que le hace difícil mantener la postura erguida como el resto debido a dificultades respiratorias derivadas de su desarrollo facial.







Y recordad, cualquier persona del mundo, por guapa que sea, si adquiere unos patrones posturales (tanto del cuerpo, como de la lengua) incorrectos, acabará volviéndose feo; y también sucede al revés.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 19:53 ----------




Rob1984 dijo:


> Aparte de refutar toda la tesis de biomecanica lo que dice Goguera, me gustaría añadir lo siguiente:



Bueno, más que refutar estás añadiendo validez a la postura del hilo, especialmente en la primera parte (Me imagino que querías decir eso).

En lo referente a la postura del tronco y la columna, y las repercusiones en el estado psicológico por estos problemas en el desarrollo facial, intentaré traducir más articulos, porque la verdad es que tienen bastante miga.

Aprovecho para comentar, que cada día tengo más desconfianza y recelo de la ortodoncia y el mainstream odontológico. Tanto a John Mew como a su hijo Mike Mew les hicieron (y les hacen) la vida imposible desde que se han atrevido a señalar ciertas verdades incómodas de estas disciplinas (o negocios, como prefieras).

Edito: Vaya, ha desaparecido el mensaje...


----------



## Dalas (21 Mar 2018)

La genética importará también, claro.

Por otro lado comparar a personas de hasta raza o subraza diferente no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Mar 2018)

Joder, me has ido a comparar a Taylor Swift con el kranco de Rosi de Palma :XX:


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (21 Mar 2018)

Interesante. Pillo sitio.


----------



## cinamomo (21 Mar 2018)

Apasionante. Muchas gracias por compartir.


----------



## Gorguera (21 Mar 2018)

Dalas dijo:


> La genética importará también, claro.
> 
> Por otro lado comparar a personas de hasta raza o subraza diferente no tiene mucho sentido.



La genética, curiosamente, es de lo que menos importa en este caso. 

Esta problemática está intimamente relacionada con los cambios en vida diaria de las personas desde la llegada del neolítico, y la posterior agudización en los últimos siglos debido a las cuestiones referidas anteriormente de dietas, alergias, masticación, empleo de ortodoncia y abandono de la lactancia materna.

No me malinterpretes: Creo, y estoy plenamente convencido de la existencia de razas, y sus diferentes características en varios campos, algunas más politicamente incorrectas que otras; pero esto es algo que afecta a todos, indistintivamente de raza: caucasicos, mongoloides, negros, etc.

De hecho, si me lo permitís, podría buscar algunos casos y colgar las fotos aquí para que pudieseis ver estos patrones de crecimiento facial indistintivos de razas a los que me refiero.

Aprovecho, y dejo este caso que también es muy pero que muy revelador; y en parte contrarresta el comodín de la genética:

https://mahb.stanford.edu/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/FIG.-6-IlanProgress.png

Aquí tenéis a padre e hijo en las dos primeras fotos. La mandíbula del chaval estaba adoptando un patron de crecimiento semejante al del padre, la nariz estaba cayéndose y adoptando una forma "judaica", a la vez que los ojos se ven cansados, "faltos de vida". Ambos respiraban por la boca, tenían asma e incluso problemas de ronquido.

El ortodoncista diría que es su crecimiento "normal", y que es todo cuestion de genética, que así nació el padre, y así será el hijo por herencia. NO.

Tras trabajar duramente en el reentrenamiento de la postura, bajo los principios de la ortotropía, y valiéndose de la enorme fuerza de la lengua, podemos ver como el chaval ha cambiando de manera muy drástica: parece otra persona, e incluso parece que su padre fuese otro. 

En realidad, el padre podría obtener cambios parecidos al hijo, y alcanzar su potencial genético, el cambio progresivo en los huesos debido a la fuerzas recibidas por parte de los músculos está bien documentado en la ciencia; si bien puede tardar más tiempo que en el caso del infante, ya que al estar en época de crecimiento, el ambiente hormonal acelera estos cambios.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2018 at 23:49 ----------




Midgard dijo:


> Interesante, ¿En España no existen especialistas?



En España la comunidad odontológica y médica está aun muy verde en estos temas, y a pesar de que en ciertas áreas aquí vamos con un poquito de retraso, algunas clinicas y consultas buenas están empezando a interesarse por esta disciplina: Han acudido a congresos internacionales en los que han participado Mew padre e hijo, el doctor Hang o el doctor Wong;

2nd Symposium Guiding Facial Grow - 26, 27 de Mayo - Univ. Valencia

empiezan a cuidar el tema de las vías aéreas, a rechazar ortodoncias con extraccion; a plantearse expansion palatal ; a aplicar aparatos de entrenamiento lingual; y a cuidar el desarrollo facial en niños antes que plantearse hierros y leches en vinagre.


----------



## mol (22 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Es posible arreglar parte del problema sin pasar por quirófano. De hecho, te desaconsejo enormemente esto último, pues está comprobado que en casi la mitad de operaciones en el maxilar, existe un relapso alrededor de los 15 años. Y eso, por no nombrar la complejidad y dolor asociado a estas intervenciones.
> (si quieres ver algo desagradable, pon "lefort surgery I, II o III" en el buscador de google).
> 
> Además, que estas operaciones solo mueven algunas partes del hueso de manera muy mecánica y artificial, no existe un movimiento óseo equilibrado y balanceado.
> ...



no es un problema tan exagerado como tu ejemplo pero creo se podría mejorar algo porque los dientes no están perfectamente alineados

Digamos que la parte mandibular de abajo, la de los dientes de abajo, está un poco por detrás de los de encima. Si junto las paletas pues en las muelas se queda un pequeño espacio. La lengua pegada al paladar eso siempre

Como se puede corregir parte del problema pues ? Con aparato del dentista creo... pero dices que no apoyas a los dentistas, ergo con postura correcta poco a poco va mejorando ? 

Dinos si puedes como es posible corregir eso. Mordiendo y manteniendo la boca cerrada los musculos de la mandíbula se hacen más fuertes y ya tiende a ir hacia delante ? pero a avanzada edad (más de 30) esto tiene algún efecto ?

salu2, interesante hilo


----------



## Gorguera (22 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> Digamos que la parte mandibular de abajo, la de los dientes de abajo, está un poco por detrás de los de encima. Si junto las paletas pues en las muelas se queda un pequeño espacio. La lengua pegada al paladar eso siempre
> 
> Como se puede corregir parte del problema pues ? Con aparato del dentista creo... pero dices que no apoyas a los dentistas, ergo con postura correcta poco a poco va mejorando ?
> 
> ...



-A ver si así lo entiendo un poco mejor, ¿me podrías decir en la imagen de abajo cual de los números se corresponde más con tu problema? Así lo tendría más facil para aconsejarte







-No es que no apoye a los dentistas, ten en cuenta que hay que diferenciar entre odontologo y ortodoncista. El último se va a especializar en el uso de aparatos fijos para mover los dientes, y por la gran mayoría no prestara mucha atención al conjunto o al rostro, por aquello de que "es resultado de genética". Si bien, hay algunos ortodoncistas más abiertos de mente que se van dando cuenta de que los dientes no son todo, y en muchas ocasiones sus problemas son síntoma, no raíz.

-Los huesos siguen siendo huesos tanto en la niñez como en la adultez, y reaccionan ante las fuerzas sostenidas de manera continua alterando su forma como respuesta a esas fuerzas (ley de wolff). 

Como ejemplo tienes a Stephen Hawking, que debido a su parálisis corporal, los músculos ejercieron durante años fuerzas determinadas en su físico, alterando la forma ósea. Y te pongo otro ejemplo muy curioso y reciente:

Liverpool woman chewed gum for 4 hours a day and needs an operation to fix jaw | Daily Mail Online







Esta señorita británica, aficionada al chicle, debido al continuo (y reconozcamos abusivo) hábito masticatorio, ha hipertrofiado sus maseteros de manera increíble, y estos a su vez, acaban ensanchando la mandíbula por la fuerza ejercida sobre el hueso.


----------



## coda (22 Mar 2018)

Es interesante el tema, en los foros "incel" se habla mucho del tema y del facepulling. Respecto a esto ultimo lo que no me queda claro es si es mejor hacerlo muchas horas al día con fuerza suave o mejor mas fuerte a intervalos en tandas de 30 segundos o asi, hay opiniones para todos los gustos.


----------



## Freixel (22 Mar 2018)

Me parece que en este tema se está dejando de lado algo tan importante en la formación del craneo como lo es la herencia racial

Uno puede heredar retrognatismo y frente huidiza independientemente del ambiente en el que se desarrolle y contra eso no hay nada que se pueda hacer salvo cirugia estetica

Antes que malos habitos alimenticios yo destacaría malas combinaciones raciales como causantes de desequilibrios en el rostro.


----------



## mol (22 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> -A ver si así lo entiendo un poco mejor, ¿me podrías decir en la imagen de abajo cual de los números se corresponde más con tu problema? Así lo tendría más facil para aconsejarte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seria clase 2 pero no tan exagerado. De hecho al dentista que suelo ir me dijo que estaria bien un aparato para mover las encias en si, como expandirlas hacia los lados exteriores de las mejillas, porque estan un poco como volcadas hacia dentro, entiendes lo que te quiero decir ?

con esta forma "/" o algo asi :: para la inferior y la superior tb un poquito. Y la dentista me dijo de poner algo para ponerlas rectas entonces a lo mejor ya podria morder 100% bien

Bueno, soy todo oidos


----------



## Gorguera (22 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> Seria clase 2 pero no tan exagerado. De hecho al dentista que suelo ir me dijo que estaria bien un aparato para mover las encias en si, como expandirlas hacia los lados exteriores de las mejillas, porque estan un poco como volcadas hacia dentro, entiendes lo que te quiero decir ?
> 
> con esta forma "/" o algo asi :: para la inferior y la superior tb un poquito. Y la dentista me dijo de poner algo para ponerlas rectas entonces a lo mejor ya podria morder 100% bien
> 
> Bueno, soy todo oidos



Quizás te refieres (o se refería) a la expansión palatina, no a la expansion de las encias, lo cual está bien. Esta además podría provocar un pequeño cambio en el maxilar inferior, por la adaptación que sufre tomando en cuenta los cambios en el superior, lo cual sería beneficioso al otorgar un poco de espacio extra para cualquier apiñamiento que pudiese haber.

Ante todo, evita cualquier tratamiento retractivo que implique forzar los dientes hacia atrás. Ten en cuenta que la opción retractiva tiene efectos perniciosos en el rostro; por tu parte, continúa con la buena postura oral y asegurate de que no abres la boca al dormir. Esto lo puedes combinar diariamente presionando con fuerza el paladar valiendote de la misma lengua, a modo de ejercicio.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 11:31 ----------




Freixel dijo:


> Me parece que en este tema se está dejando de lado algo tan importante en la formación del craneo como lo es la herencia racial
> 
> Uno puede heredar retrognatismo y frente huidiza independientemente del ambiente en el que se desarrolle y contra eso no hay nada que se pueda hacer salvo cirugia estetica
> 
> Antes que malos habitos alimenticios yo destacaría malas combinaciones raciales como causantes de desequilibrios en el rostro.



Ya he contestado previamente a algo parecido. Tenemos que pensar que hablamos del rostro, y no la bóveda craneal. Te aconsejo que mires el caso del padre y el hijo colocado anteriormente.El planteamiento racial en las maloclusiones está ya un 95% obsoleto y muerto.

Los casos de retrognatismo por cuestiones genéticas (por defecto de nacimiento) son extremadamente reducidos, e incluso en aquellos casos en los que se ha identificado algún gen que "podría" afectar al desarrollo del retrognatismo no expresan sus posturas con total certeza; ya que hay ciertos puntos que no se llegan a dejar claro:

-¿Controla ese gen algún otro rasgo que represente en un futuro problemas para la respiración?
-Si existe antecedentes familiares, ¿se ha comprobado que el desarrollo y costumbres posturales del familiar y el hijo son correctos?

El discurso oficial durante muchos años en el Reino Unido era que las maloclusiones pronunciadas eran por "mezcla racial con italianos", lo cual es ridículo y no hay ninguna evidencia científica al respecto.

Se tiende a pensar ademas, que la solución al prognatismo (por ejemplo, el mandibular) es la retracción de la mandíbula, en lugar de empujar el maxilar hacia adelante, cuando la mandíbula está en el lugar que debería ocupar por naturaleza, mientras el maxilar está totalmente hundido, y se pueden apreciar problemas estéticos (y funcionales) en el rostro como consecuencia de esto.

Te mostraré un ejemplo a esto último, de un caso muy famoso (pero antiguo):



















No es que el emperador tenga la mandíbula deforme... es que en realidad tiene la cara (el maxilar) completamente hundida. La mandíbula ocupa su lugar correcto, pero el maxilar está en exceso atrasado.

Uno puede aceptar que los artistas se tomarían determiandas licencias en al guna representación, pero los rasgos esenciales de su distrofia craniofacial son evidentes en todas las imagenes, independientemente del autor y su estilo, y se pueden identificar con rapidez:

-Los ojos aparecen saltones, mostrandose bastante esclerótica.
-No tiene pómulos, hay unicamente una línea en vertical casi inclinada incluso hacia adentro, careciendo además de hueso de soporte bajo los ojos.
-La estructura nasal colapsa por el déficit maxilar, y parece grande, curvada y prominente.
-Alargamiento facial


----------



## --- (22 Mar 2018)

muy interesante el hilo, se podria resumir de alguna manera? si no lo he entendido mal:

- los habitos de comida blanda fomentan que los dientes pierdan su posicion
- cerrar la boca y masticar chicle

todo esto de cara a los niños antes de que maduren cierto?


----------



## mol (22 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Quizás te refieres (o se refería) a la expansión palatina, no a la expansion de las encias, lo cual está bien. Esta además podría provocar un pequeño cambio en el maxilar inferior, por la adaptación que sufre tomando en cuenta los cambios en el superior, lo cual sería beneficioso al otorgar un poco de espacio extra para cualquier apiñamiento que pudiese haber.
> 
> Ante todo, evita cualquier tratamiento retractivo que implique forzar los dientes hacia atrás. Ten en cuenta que la opción retractiva tiene efectos perniciosos en el rostro; *por tu parte, continúa con la buena postura oral y asegurate de que no abres la boca al dormir. Esto lo puedes combinar diariamente presionando con fuerza el paladar valiendote de la misma lengua, a modo de ejercicio*.





Interesantisimo

Si junto las paletas con los 4 dientes de abajo, se queda un poco de espacio entre las muelas, pero es cierto que noto que los musculos de la mandibula estan en uso

Si cierro la boca sin forzar la posicion de sacar la parte inferior para alinear con las paletas, las muelas se tocan, pero claro me quedo como la posicion 2 (no tan exagerado pero algo asi)

Para los de clase 2 pues, que posicion mandibular es la correcta ? Debo forzar que toquen las palas con los dientes de abajo ? o he de juntar las muelas ? y lo que dices de la lengua al paladar, presionar fuerte para hacer ejercicio, cansa bastante. supongo a intervalos de X segundos ?

Dormir, duermo de lado, que supongo sera mejor que boca arriba para que la boca no se abra, verdad ? de hecho, ronco 

Pues eso, como dice el forero de arriba, aconsejanos si tienes tiempo y quieres, sobre la postura mandibular correcta para cada clase


----------



## Genis Vell (22 Mar 2018)

Ya conocía a gente que lo comentaba:
Mamar de la teta y comenzar a comer comida solida en cuanto se pueda de bebé, ayudan mucho en el tema de los dientes.
Respirar por la nariz y no por la boca ayuda mucho en la conformación de la cara también desde bebé (tanto que se puede adivinar los hábitos respiratorios de cada uno por su forma facial)

Las dos cosas unidas generan dentaduras sanas y rostros más bellos o al menos sanos


----------



## kavo (22 Mar 2018)

Te sorprendería saber que un altísimo porcentaje de los españoles son respiradores bucales, imagino que debido a problemas en la infancia.

Por otra parte en cualquier tratamiento medico cuando requieres de un esfuerzo del paciente en hacer ejercicios diarios y demás, los resultados van a ser poco predecibles y controlables. De ahí que se utilice aparatología fija.


----------



## Cremilo (22 Mar 2018)

Pues a mí me han comentado en más de una ocasión los dentistas que tengo una musculatura potente en la mandíbula. Pero me lo han dicho más como advertencia que como cumplido, en el sentido de que también puede generar problemas ejercer demasiada presión en los dientes o hacerlo de forma recurrente (bruxismo se llama el segundo caso). Me han preguntado si masticaba mucho chicle, cosa que apenas he probado en la vida. Yo creo que se debe en realidad a cómo aprieto los dientes cuando hago peso muerto con furia lupina, amén de los factores de crecimiento sistémicos que se estimulan.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Mar 2018)

A un amigo hace ya muchos años le hicieron llevar un casco de rugby de niño porque la cara le estaba creciendo demasiado a a lo ancho. El caso es que al final acabó quedando bien, no sé hasta qué punto el casco tuvo algo que ver.

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cremilo (22 Mar 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> A un amigo hace ya muchos años le hicieron llevar un casco de rugby de niño porque la cara le estaba creciendo demasiado a a lo ancho. El caso es que al final acabó quedando bien, no sé hasta qué punto el casco tuvo algo que ver.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk



Pues no es mala idea para el madmax. Cuando te pare la policía por llevar casco por la calle les dices que es un tratamiento ortotrópico. :fiufiu:


----------



## Gorguera (22 Mar 2018)

arguimaño dijo:


> muy interesante el hilo, se podria resumir de alguna manera? si no lo he entendido mal:
> 
> - los habitos de comida blanda fomentan que los dientes pierdan su posicion
> - cerrar la boca y masticar chicle
> ...



Y la postura lingual. Muy pero que muy importante.

Y si, es muy importante en el proceso de crecimiento, pero sigue afectando en la adultez. Te puede cambiar la estructura osea del rostro para bien o para mal dependiendo de como sigues estos patrones postuales y costumbres.



mol dijo:


> Interesantisimo
> 
> Si junto las paletas con los 4 dientes de abajo, se queda un poco de espacio entre las muelas, pero es cierto que noto que los musculos de la mandibula estan en uso
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que si te fijas, al bajar las paletas o incisivos, estos no suelen tocar los bordes de los de abajo de manera lineal, sino que los superiores se adelantan un poquito cubriendo la parte más superior de los incisivos inferiores. El cierre correcto, para que te sea más facil verlo, debería involucrar la mayor cantidad de dientes posibles, y no guiarte tanto por los incisivos (o paletas). 

¿Has intentado cerrar la boca tomando como referencia el contacto entre los molares y premolares?

Lo de los ejercicios cansa bastante si, pero lo suyo es garantizar las 24h que haya buena postura lingual, lo demás es ya un extra para acelerar la remodelación osea por esas fuerzas. No hay un intervlo concreto, es simplemente aportar esas fuerzas adicionales cuanto mas tiempo mejor. Antes que hacer una fuerza exagerada durante 10 segundos, una fuerza más moderada pero al menos notable durante 5 minutos hace mucho más.

Eso si, te aviso de que tengas cuidado al apoyar la lengua: esta debe recaer totalmente en el paladar, hacia arriba y hacia adelante, y asegurarte de no tocar los dientes con la lengua, porque entonces si podrías desviar los dientes y accabar formando una mordedura abierta.

Siempre va a ser preferible dormir boca arriba, pero hay que tener cuidado en esa postura si posees algun problema de apena del sueño o ronquido, por lo menos, mientras corriges tu problema.

Y lo que digo ahora, entra más en el terreno de la especulación, pero creo que podría haber algo de cierto, pues está relacionado: fenómenos como la parálisis del sueño, que suelen dar boca arriba con gran frecuencia, podrían estár afectados por problemas respiratorios o apnea del sueño. 



Genis Vell dijo:


> Ya conocía a gente que lo comentaba:
> Mamar de la teta y comenzar a comer comida solida en cuanto se pueda de bebé, ayudan mucho en el tema de los dientes.
> Respirar por la nariz y no por la boca ayuda mucho en la conformación de la cara también desde bebé (tanto que se puede adivinar los hábitos respiratorios de cada uno por su forma facial)
> 
> Las dos cosas unidas generan dentaduras sanas y rostros más bellos o al menos sanos



Así es. Y pensad que esa corriente feminista que rechaza la lactancia materna como una especie de "esclavitud" en favor de biberones y papillas industriales le está haciendo un daño enorme a las nuevas generaciones.



kavo dijo:


> Te sorprendería saber que un altísimo porcentaje de los españoles son respiradores bucales, imagino que debido a problemas en la infancia.
> 
> Por otra parte en cualquier tratamiento medico cuando requieres de un esfuerzo del paciente en hacer ejercicios diarios y demás, los resultados van a ser poco predecibles y controlables. De ahí que se utilice aparatología fija.



Sin duda, muchísima gente que ves por la calle, y otros en los que no es tan aparente, pero les sucede al quedarse dormidos.

Sobre lo último que dices, es cierto, todo lo que dependa de la responsabildiad y trabajo del paciente, en lugar de la habildiad del doctor va a ser visto como menos confiable, incluso si sus resultados son superiores. Por eso hay charos que prefieren tirar de liposucciones y balones gástricos en lugar de dejar las harinas, fritos, azúcares, refrescos, y alcohol. 

Y no solo eso, la aparatología fija, como mucho, debe ser empleada para avanzar y expandir, no retraer.



Cremilo dijo:


> Pues a mí me han comentado en más de una ocasión los dentistas que tengo una musculatura potente en la mandíbula. Pero me lo han dicho más como advertencia que como cumplido, en el sentido de que también puede generar problemas ejercer demasiada presión en los dientes o hacerlo de forma recurrente (bruxismo se llama el segundo caso). Me han preguntado si masticaba mucho chicle, cosa que apenas he probado en la vida. Yo creo que se debe en realidad a cómo aprieto los dientes cuando hago peso muerto con furia lupina, amén de los factores de crecimiento sistémicos que se estimulan.



Pues enhorabuena por tu buena musculatura en los maseteros. Esa fuerza muscular en la mandíbula no debe de ser ningún problema mientras tengas una buena postura lingual, que contrarreste las fuerzas ejercidas hacia dentro del rostro por estos músculos, presionando hacia adelante y hacia arriba.

Los musculos faciales, y el músculo interior (la lengua) son algo así como los retenedores dentales que nos da la naturaleza, mientras ambos hacen su función, los dientes permanecen estables.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 14:10 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> A un amigo hace ya muchos años le hicieron llevar un casco de rugby de niño porque la cara le estaba creciendo demasiado a a lo ancho. El caso es que al final acabó quedando bien, no sé hasta qué punto el casco tuvo algo que ver.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk



¿Podrías darme detalles de su "problema", y el tipo de tratamiento que llevó a cabo? Gracias


----------



## mol (22 Mar 2018)

O sea que aunque las paletas me cubran los incisivos inferiores, mientras todas las muelas y premuelas esten tocando unas con otras, esa es la manera correcta de estar con la boca cerrada por ejemplo, en la oficina trabajando delante del ordenador, con la lengua pegada al paladar (pero la lengua sin tocar los dientes como dijiste) ?

De hecho, noto como manteniendo esa postura de boca cerrada, me cansa un poco los musculos de la mandibula. Pero es asi la postura correcta ?

Y si mantengo esta postura a lo largo de X meses, que ocurre, se me ponen los musculos de la mandibula mas fuertes y se crea una mejor forma de la misma ?


----------



## Gorguera (22 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> O sea que aunque las paletas me cubran los incisivos inferiores, mientras todas las muelas y premuelas esten tocando unas con otras, esa es la manera correcta de estar con la boca cerrada por ejemplo, en la oficina trabajando delante del ordenador, con la lengua pegada al paladar (pero la lengua sin tocar los dientes como dijiste) ?
> 
> De hecho, noto como manteniendo esa postura de boca cerrada, me cansa un poco los musculos de la mandibula. Pero es asi la postura correcta ?
> 
> Y si mantengo esta postura a lo largo de X meses, que ocurre, se me ponen los musculos de la mandibula mas fuertes y se crea una mejor forma de la misma ?



Habría que ver tu caso más a fondo, pero lo que está claro, es que la gente no tomacomo referencia el juntar las paletas al cerrar la boca, sino las partes posterior y media del conjunto de la dentición.

Antes que los músculos de la mandíbula, lo importante es cuidar la postural lingual, claramente. Si puedes incorporar comida dura a tu dieta o que implique mucha masticación, mejor.

Pregúntale a tu médico sobre la expansión maxilar o el avanzar el maxilar en lo posible si esta ha quedado rezagado, pero si he entendido bien lo que me decías, puede que te proponga lo primero.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Podrías darme detalles de su "problema", y el tipo de tratamiento que llevó a cabo? Gracias



Pues no recuerdo mucho porque éramos unos niños, sólo que tenía la cara regordeta y al parecer algún defecto de crecimiento, y que después se le quedó más alargada y estilizada.


----------



## mol (22 Mar 2018)

Masticar chicle ayuda ?


----------



## rush81 (22 Mar 2018)

Coño pensaba que esto era un hilo de ayndraniano2


----------



## mol (22 Mar 2018)

Y mascando chicle o haciendo que la mandibula sea mas fuerte, se quita la papada ? :: :: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Cremilo (22 Mar 2018)

Mazadura mandibular con golden maseteros manda. Rugiendo a mala hostia en las incorporaciones sobre tu presa.


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (22 Mar 2018)

Siempre he pensado que tengo algo de retrognatismo pero no termino de verlo claro, tengo un perfil parecido a esta actriz, en su día llevé ortodoncia porque tenía los dientes de arriba algo adelantados y vuelvo a tenerlos por el estilo después de 20 años. ¿cuales son los ejercicios que se pueden hacer? 
es un tema muy interesante gracias por abrirlo, veo que en español hay poca información


----------



## Gorguera (22 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> Y mascando chicle o haciendo que la mandibula sea mas fuerte, se quita la papada ? :: :: :XX: :XX:



Para eliminar la papada, si ya has bajado tu nivel de grasa, es necesario avanzar la mandíbula al sitio que le correspondería. Esto estaría relacionado con el hecho que me transmites de poseer una maloclusión del tipo II, aunque sea leve.

Al estar la mandíbula atrasada, queda "enterrada" en el cuello más de lo que debería, por lo que la grasa alrededor difumina los huecos y ángulos que señalan la mandíbula y el cuello, y queda la antiestética papada.



Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que tengo algo de retrognatismo pero no termino de verlo claro, tengo un perfil parecido a esta actriz, en su día llevé ortodoncia porque tenía los dientes de arriba algo adelantados y vuelvo a tenerlos por el estilo después de 20 años. ¿cuales son los ejercicios que se pueden hacer?
> es un tema muy interesante gracias por abrirlo, veo que en español hay poca información



Es probable que no tengas dientes adelantados, a no ser que hayas tenido mala postura lingual o te hayas chupado el dedo de pequeño. 

Lo más seguro es que tu rostro experimenta un mínimo de alargamiento facial, lo que lleva a la mandíbula a una posición más atrasada y un patrón de crecimiento vertical, ya que el maxilar está demasiado atrasado.

La solución sería potenciar el crecimiento horizontal del rostro, recuperando la dimension longitudinal que has perdido. Para ello, controlando la postura lingual, y como ayuda complementaria, reforzar los maseteros para mantener la boca cerrada. 

Recuerda que no es solo cerrar la boca, es sobre todo el presionar siempre contra el paladar, arriba y hacia adelante con la lengua, para que progresivamente se logre la remodelación ósea.

El proceso es más lento que en niños, pero no es imposible. Si tienes mucho interés, puedes contactar a algún doctor español que disponga del biobloc, que es un aparato que te ayuda a entrenar la lengua para mantenerla pegada siempre al paladar.

Si tienes buen dominio del inglés (John Mew está mayor y se nota en el habla, pero habla lento y claro), te recomiendo este vídeo, de 2 min 30, porque expone bien la diferencia entre el tratamiento ortodontico y ortotropico :

Can Class II Division II of Malocclusion Be Treated With Orthotropics by Prof John Mew - YouTube

Saludos


----------



## Gorguera (23 Mar 2018)

*¿Cómo afectan las mandíbulas fuertes a la estética facial?*

Nuestros antepasados tenían una estructura más sólida y dientes desgastados que indicaban que tenían una dieta más dura y mandíbulas más poderosas, pero ¿cómo se traduce esto en belleza facial?











A la izquierda está la imagen del cráneo de un cazador recolector de más de 10.000 años de antigüedad. El blanco que se ve en los pómulos es un desarrollo de una matriz ósea densa y esponjosa dentro del hueso, una señal de que el hueso cigomático donde se une el músculo masetero se ha hecho muy fuerte y sobresaliente. Sus caras eran más anchas y más cuadradas, mientras que el cráneo del humano moderno se vuelve más largo y estrecho, con forma más ovalada. La antropología nota que tenían mucha uan cara más tridimensional y una base protuberante bajo la nariz (maxilar superior) mientras que las caras de los humanos modernos se están volviendo más planas.

Es esta acumulación densa de la matriz ósea la que se muestra blanca en los rayos X, donde el hueso es necesario para la masticación. Este es un signo directo del efecto ambiental, no de la genética.











Cráneo ancestal vs. Vista lateral moderna. La diferencia en la mandíbula es muy obvia, pero observe la diferencia en el grosor del hueso del maxilar superior, donde se sitúan los dientes superiores. Parece que si el hombre moderno tratase de comer las comidas difíciles que los antepasados consumían, el hueso se fracturaría. Los rayos X realmente muestran cuán "delicada" se ha vuelto la estructura.

¿Es esto equivalente a gatos y perros siendo domesticados? ¿Somos ahora versiones en la sombra de nuestro yo anterior y olvidamos que una vez tuvimos mandíbulas muy poderosas y caras más robustas y tridimensionales con grandes rasgos anchos?

¿Cómo se ve esta cara con mandíbulas más fuertes y características más amplias en 3D?

Algunos creen que este tipo de caras son menos atractivas, más primitivas. "simiescas".

En Asia parece haber una preferencia creciente hacia las caras más pequeñas, y algunas niñas reciben cirugía de reducción de la mandíbula.

Pero he descubierto que las personas que se consideran más atractivas suelen tener mandíbulas más robustas y rostros más amplios.





















Katy Perry vs. Candice Swanepoel

¿Qué se considera más atractivo el rostro más delgado o el más ancho?

Observe cómo la diferencia entre la forma facial de Katy y Candice es muy similar a la diferencia entre el antepasado y los cráneos modernos.

Suponemos que estas diferencias son genéticas, pero la evidencia arqueológica sugiere que es la diferencia en el uso de la mandíbula la causa de estas estructuras faciales.

Al observar la comparación de vistas laterales, tal vez se vuelve más claro cuánto afectan las mandíbulas a la cara.

Aunque Katy Perry es considerada una chica bastante atractiva para la mayoría de las personas, tal vez no tendría lo que se necesita para convertirse en una súper modelo.

El desarrollo de la mandíbula de Candice se ha vuelto bastante raro, se estima que solo el 5% de la población moderna lo tiene, aunque era normal para nuestros antepasados ​​que el 95% de los cráneos desenterrados exhibieran estas grandes y amplias estructuras.

Es por eso que no estoy de acuerdo con la teoría de que las caras más delgadas son mejores.

Desde el punto de vista de la salud, la estructura facial de Candice permite dientes naturalmente rectos sin ortodoncia y tiene espacio suficiente para sus muelas del juicio, y tendrá una mejor vía aérea.

Mientras que las caras modernas alargadas, como la de Katy, necesitarían algún tipo de intervención de ortodoncia y que se extrayesen muelas de juicio. Y es más probable que desarrolle algunos problemas respiratorios, como apnea del sueño o ronquidos.

*¿Belleza de cara pequeña?*

En Asia, la preferencia por las caras pequeñas es un signo de atractivo.

¿Quizás el estándar de belleza está cambiando en lugares muy modernizados como Japón ya que todos se ven afectados por el efecto de adelgazamiento moderno?

Mi teoría al respecto es esta, todavía prefieren caras cortas sobre caras largas. (personas que tienen suficiente tono muscular para mantener la boca cerrada en reposo).











Satomi Ishihara - famosa actriz japonesa, considerada una belleza de rostro pequeño.

Aunque su mandíbula puede no ser estándar de supermodelo, todavía tiene buena parte de esa mandíbula horizontal, lo que demuestra que tiene un buen tono muscular que limita su crecimiento vertical y mantiene sus rasgos faciales amplios. Los ojos están muy espaciados.

¿Es pequeña su cara o es la del resto de la población la que se está volviendo más larga?

Podría ser ambos, el cráneo podría estar cada vez más pequeño debido a una menor masticación en comparación con las grandes estructuras robustas del pasado, pero las caras también se alargan. Aquellos que tenían mandíbulas lo suficientemente fuertes limitaban el crecimiento vertical y esto podría hacer que pareciera que sus caras son más pequeñas que el resto de la población. Pero en realidad incluso la belleza de la cara pequeña exhibe rasgos faciales amplios.

En cuanto al ancho y la profundidad de la cara, creo que estas dimensiones no son negociables, pues en su ausencia, la belleza facial sufre.

Cuando los japoneses hablan de caras pequeñas, a lo que probablemente se están refiriendo es a "rsotros no alargados".

*¿Tamaño de mandíbula y raza?*

No he encontrado nada convincente que sugiera que los tamaños de mandíbula tienen un componente racial.

Incluso en los asiáticos, los que se convierten en supermodelos tienen un desarrollo similar a otros modelos de diferentes razas ...











Por supuesto, cuando retrocedemos el tiempo, las poblaciones indígenas tuvieron exactamente el mismo tipo de desarrollo facial.







Foto de un individuo de una tribu de Somalia tomada hace casi un siglo. Desarrollo normal para su tribu pero en los tiempos modernos este individuo probablemente podría convertirse en un modelo.

Sí, el "estándar" de la belleza facial podría estar cambiando a medida que más y más poblaciones se vean afectadas, y estamos perdiendo de vista lo que era el ideal.

Pero la belleza facial "verdadera" creo que es atemporal y no está abierta al debate. Siempre es hacia un desarrollo bien amplio.

*Conclusión*







Las mandíbulas fuertes se están convirtiendo en algo raro, debido al desuso. Nuestros asombrosos inventos modernos nos han hecho muy fácil obtener calorías y de la forma más cómoda posible. Los humanos queremos obtener ganancias máximas mientras minimizamos el esfuerzo. Esto naturalmente nos llevó a buscar alimentos blandos y con alto contenido calórico, lo que llevó a una disminución drástica en nuestros esfuerzos masticatorios.

Desde el punto de vista de la comodidad de la vida, nuestra comida moderna es fantástica, pero a lo largo de los últimos 200 años, la maloclusión se ha convertido en endémica y los rostros están menos desarrollados.

Traducción de: How Strong Jaws Affect Facial Aesthetics? :: ClaimingPower


----------



## mol (23 Mar 2018)

Acabo de encontrar esta web de ejercicios del masetero, como lo ves ? Haciendo esto cada noche antes de dormir, poco a poco se reforzará el músculo y la maloclusión de tipo 2 que parece es la más común, se puede medio-corregir ?

Cómo ejercitar el músculo masetero - sandranews.com

Todavía no lo entiendo bien, O sea dices que ejercitando los músculos, manteniendo la boca cerrada tocando los premolares y molares pero sin estar ahí haciendo presión, y manteniendo la lengua dsde la punta hasta su media zona pegada al paladar sin tocar los dientes, poco a poco el rostro se irá modificando y la maloclusión de tipo 2 irá desapareciendo, sin la ayuda de aparatos ? la mandíbula inferior que es la que ha crecido verticalmente, volverá como 'hacia arriba' y se ensanchará un poco más la cara, por el lado inferior de las mejillas ?

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 01:26 ----------

Añado: mascar chicle ayuda a reforzar todo y evitar la maloclusión tipo 2 que vaya mas ?


----------



## Gorguera (23 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar esta web de ejercicios del masetero, como lo ves ? Haciendo esto cada noche antes de dormir, poco a poco se reforzará el músculo y la maloclusión de tipo 2 que parece es la más común, se puede medio-corregir ?
> 
> Cómo ejercitar el músculo masetero - sandranews.com
> 
> ...



Mi recomendación: No prestes atención a tablas de ejercicios pesadas y que son sustitutivos baratos de los ejercicios naturales con los que activas la musculatura. Incorpora a tu dieta alimentos duros o que necesiten mucha masticación. 

La carne más correosa, determiandos vegetales y hortalizas; y el uso de chicles artesanales al menos una hora al día te quitarán de coñazos y lo ejercitarás bien.

A ver. Tu quieres ejercitar los maseteros para varias cosas:
-Evitar la apertura involuntaria de la boca durante la noche o el día
Y por lo tanto,
Facilitar el contacto de la lengua cotnra el paladar.
-Ejercer una fuerza pequeña pero progresiva en los huesos de la mandíbula, para lograr su ensanchamiento progresivo con el tiempo y cierre del ángulo (más lento aún). Ganancia en estética, y mejora funcional.

Pero lo más importante es asegurarte de que la lengua aporta esa fuerza diagonal contra el paladar +-24h al día. Esto puedes hacerlo así, pero tomará más tiempo que empleando un aparato de entrenamiento miofuncional (biobloc) o dispositivos de protracción maxilar.

La mandíbula lo que hace es girar en su eje, moviendose hacia arriba o hacia abajo, para casar a la altura a la que se presenta el maxilar superior.


----------



## tixel (23 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> El motivo de este hilo es dar a conocer una disciplina científica de muy escaso alcance en el ámbito español, y cuyo origen está en el ámbito anglosajón y norteamericano.
> 
> Creo que es tema totalmente desconocido para mucha gente, y puede resultar de gran interés para todos. He abierto el hilo en el principal porque considero que involucra cuestiones relevantes para la salud y bienestar de todos. Intentaré actualizar este hilo añadiendo más traducciones y material interesante que complete el conjunto.
> 
> ...



Deje de leer al oir del cambio de dieta hace 10.000 años. Si el resto va en esa línea, que supongo es pura basura.


----------



## Kalevala (23 Mar 2018)

Gracias por el hilo.
La verdad es que parece muylogico todo lo se cuenta en el.

La modificación de los huesos de la cabeza se ha hecho de siempre, en la america precolombina hay calaveras de niños con la frente aplastada hacia atrás. 
No se sabe la razón y simplemente podria ser por estética.

Y si, nos estamos quedando flojos en todos los sentidos: mandíbulas retraídas, chepas y escoliosis, miopía, etc son las nuevas epidemias de la modernidad.

Una pregunta: ademas de masticar mas, supongo que masticar por los lados es también algo a recomendar, no?


----------



## Zipotako (23 Mar 2018)

La causa raíz de las deformidades faciales es una deficiente mineralización del esqueleto motivada por una falta de nutrientes en la dieta. No descubren nada nuevo estos americanos de la ortotropía que no dejara sentado el Darwin de la nutrición Dr. Weston A. Price. En el blog Europa Soberana se trata magistralmente el asunto desde un enfoque general y no meramente centrado en la dimensión estética facial.

Europa Soberana: "Nutrición y degeneración física"


----------



## Gorguera (23 Mar 2018)

Kalevala dijo:


> Gracias por el hilo.
> La verdad es que parece muylogico todo lo se cuenta en el.
> 
> La modificación de los huesos de la cabeza se ha hecho de siempre, en la america precolombina hay calaveras de niños con la frente aplastada hacia atrás.
> ...



Claro, ambos lados. Pero me imagino que eso suele salir naturalmente cuando te toca un pedazo a masticar que requiere más trabajo: acabas pasándolo al otro lado de la boca para descansar el contrario 



Zipotako dijo:


> La causa raíz de las deformidades faciales es una deficiente mineralización del esqueleto motivada por una falta de nutrientes en la dieta. No descubren nada nuevo estos americanos de la ortotropía que no dejara sentado el Darwin de la nutrición Dr. Weston A. Price. En el blog Europa Soberana se trata magistralmente el asunto desde un enfoque general y no meramente centrado en la dimensión estética facial.
> 
> Europa Soberana: "Nutrición y degeneración física"



Mmmm...No. Weston A Prince tiene razón en la importancia de la dieta de los cazadores recolectores (paleolítica) como fuente de salud, y en las carencias tan acentuadas de la neolitización (nutrición, mineralización, longevidad, procesos inflamatorios, desarollo de enfermedades cronicas y cardiovasculares) 

Pero las maloclusiones son problemas en el desarrollo facial como causa de ausencia de postura adecuada a nuestra naturaleza (postura lingual y corporal menormente), y uso nulo de nuestra musculatura (maseteros).


----------



## mol (23 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Mi recomendación: No prestes atención a tablas de ejercicios pesadas y que son sustitutivos baratos de los ejercicios naturales con los que activas la musculatura. Incorpora a tu dieta alimentos duros o que necesiten mucha masticación.
> 
> La carne más correosa, determiandos vegetales y hortalizas; y el uso de chicles artesanales al menos una hora al día te quitarán de coñazos y lo ejercitarás bien.
> 
> ...




Gracias,

Si he entendido bien, lo mas importante pues es la lengua pegada al paladar, y a veces, ejercer un poco de presion desde la garganta (desde dentro) hacia arriba/diagonal, que es el paladar y asi empujando en esa cavidad, hace que el maxilar superior suba ergo la mandibula salga hacia afuera ?

Con un aparato que puede tardar , 6 meses, 1 año ? supongo que lo que he mencionado arriba, de estar bien, seria la correcta postura para evitar desviaciones. Pero si se quiere 'recuperar' el estado normal, sin aparatos, se tardaria mas de 1 año seguro ?

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 11:50 ----------

Añado que estar asi con la lengua pegada al paladar y con los molaes y premolares juntos me 'cansa', noto que la mandibula hay algo como de ejercicio, de presion. Supongo sera normal por la falta de costumbre


----------



## Gorguera (23 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> Gracias,
> 
> Si he entendido bien, lo mas importante pues es la lengua pegada al paladar, y a veces, ejercer un poco de presion desde la garganta (desde dentro) hacia arriba/diagonal, que es el paladar y asi empujando en esa cavidad, hace que el maxilar superior suba ergo la mandibula salga hacia afuera ?
> 
> ...



Has entendido bien sí.

Depende de la aparatología que emplees, y de hasta donde desees llegar. Pero en un año o dos podrías ver cambios significativos. También depende de si optas por expansión palatal, protracción maxilar o simple reentreniamiento postural mediante algun aparato: en este último caso seguirías usando la lengua, pero irías guiado.

Es muy probable. Si el cansancio recae en tus maseteros, es por la poca costumbre entonces.

Problema respiratorios no tendras por casualidad, ¿no? Tipo apnea del sueño, ronquidos, baja capacidad aeróbica sin motivos "aparentes", bloqueos nasales recurrentes...

Como cosa curiosísima, es que esta noche a las 3.00-3.30 he tenido un episodio de parálisis del sueño con alucinaciones visuales, táctiles y auditivas... durmiendo de lado y sin usar almohada. Ha sido un pelín desgradable y a veces tiene su punto de escalofriante, pero he probado a experimentar con mis sentidos en ese estado. 

Sentía que me apretaban e hincaban con unos dedos en el costado y bajo la axila, y veía figuras de colores abstractas moviéndose frente a mí. Cada vez que movía mis musculos faciales o los parpados, se acentuaba a placer un zumbido extraño que sentía.

Según leo, dormir con almohada tiende a adelantar la cabeza y a encorvarnos parcialmente. Dormir sin almohada es lo más sano y provee ventajas para la postura, pero el tener las vías aéreas comprometidas puede provocar fenómenos de apnea o ronquidos. Y es aquí donde entra la especulación de este fenomeno respiratorio con su relación con la parálisis del sueño. Es raro, pero lo padezco el 90% de las veces en posturas que comprometen la respiración.


----------



## mol (23 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Has entendido bien sí.
> 
> Depende de la aparatología que emplees, y de hasta donde desees llegar. Pero en un año o dos podrías ver cambios significativos. También depende de si optas por expansión palatal, protracción maxilar o simple reentreniamiento postural mediante algun aparato: en este último caso seguirías usando la lengua, pero irías guiado.
> 
> ...



Siempre he tenido como mocos, sinusitis o como se diga, un orificio de la nariz mas obstruido que el otro. Y si, ultimamente ronco de cojones

Durmiendo de lado duermo bien no obstante, no se si ronco de lado o no, parece ser que no mucho o casi nada por las estancias compartidas en hoteles/hostales, pero cuando vuelves cansado, y te pones boca arriba, o un poco pedo :: madre mia la orquesta...

Y si, alguna vez que otra tengo esa sensacion de apnea del suenyo es eso que parece que te quedes sin respiracion o algo asi , como si te fueras a morir ? ::

Bueno pues nada, a partir de ahora la lengua bien pegada al paladar poco a poco y visitare un dentista para que me corrija la mandibula y encias con algun aparato expansor del hueco de los dientes superiores e inferiores. Es leve pero mejor tenerlo perfecto. La salud lo primero


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (23 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Es probable que no tengas dientes adelantados, a no ser que hayas tenido mala postura lingual o te hayas chupado el dedo de pequeño.
> 
> Lo más seguro es que tu rostro experimenta un mínimo de alargamiento facial, lo que lleva a la mandíbula a una posición más atrasada y un patrón de crecimiento vertical, ya que el maxilar está demasiado atrasado.
> 
> ...








Gracias por tus consejos, los tendré en cuenta de hecho ya he empezado con la posición de la lengua y he observado que el mentón se me hace más hacia delante al poner la lengua en el paladar, no sé si serán imaginaciones mías.


Respecto a las comparaciones que has hecho con las dos mujeres famosas, cierto es que la chica rubia tiene un marco de cara más potente pero la otra le veo unas facciones cuadradas y bastante marcadas en general o por lo menos en comparación con la mujer española media y digo española porque he observado desde hace tiempo que en Estados Unidos la gente tiene caras muy cuadradas con mandíbulas muy marcadas, caras que en españa no veo nunca y mucho menos en mujeres, me pregunto si es alimentación, estilo de vida, cultural ya que nuestra cara cambia mucho según nuestra forma de ser, no sé si has leído algo de morfopsicología.


Pongo un ej de rostros de los que te hablo.






































Un ejemplo curioso, es el cambio en el rostro de Frank Sinatra cuando era joven en comparación con su cara ya de mayor, obviamente habría engordado pero es que el marco de cara se le puso más potente por eso me pregunto si influye el entorno, en morfopsicología (es una ciencia que se estudia en francia) se determina que nuestra cara en un entorno hostil tiende a retraerse sin embargo en un entorno más fácil, donde hay dinero, espacio, libertad tiene a ampliarse, no podemos negar que en EE.UU hay muchas más oportunidades para hacer dinero y conseguir nuestros objetivos que en Europa.


----------



## mol (23 Mar 2018)

leyendo por internet, resultados en google tras buscar si es bueno mascar chicle para la mandibula: la mayoria coinciden en que no es bueno para nada. Como lo veis


----------



## Dalas (23 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> leyendo por internet, resultados en google tras buscar si es bueno mascar chicle para la mandibula: la mayoria coinciden en que no es bueno para nada. Como lo veis



Insisto en lo del factor genético o racial. Las fotos de gente con buena mandíbula, son nórdicos. Los de mala mandíbula, son semíticos/mediterráneos (españoles, judíos y europeos del Sur, vamos). 

No digo que no se pueda corregir mascando chicle o lo que sea, pero hay una parte genética muy importante.


----------



## Gorguera (23 Mar 2018)

mol dijo:


> Siempre he tenido como mocos, sinusitis o como se diga, un orificio de la nariz mas obstruido que el otro. Y si, ultimamente ronco de cojones
> 
> Durmiendo de lado duermo bien no obstante, no se si ronco de lado o no, parece ser que no mucho o casi nada por las estancias compartidas en hoteles/hostales, pero cuando vuelves cansado, y te pones boca arriba, o un poco pedo :: madre mia la orquesta...
> 
> ...



Pues todo encaja.

De lado uno suele avanzar más el rostro y tiende a "encorvarse", creando ese hueco para el necesario tránsito de aire, aunque no sea la postura más correcta.

SI alguna vez lo tuvieses, pues bueno, intentar no asustarte, pero es bueno que sepas que es un problema a arrglar. 

Ten en cuenta que algunos médicos están dando como solucion a aquellos que tienen apena del sueño, el uso de máquinas para ayudar a la respiración, y que al colocarlas en el rostro, lo que hacen es precisamente es empeorar la situación, al retroceder más aún el maxilar.



Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> Gracias por tus consejos, los tendré en cuenta de hecho ya he empezado con la posición de la lengua y he observado que el mentón se me hace más hacia delante al poner la lengua en el paladar, no sé si serán imaginaciones mías.
> 
> 
> Respecto a las comparaciones que has hecho con las dos mujeres famosas, cierto es que la chica rubia tiene un marco de cara más potente pero la otra le veo unas facciones cuadradas y bastante marcadas en general o por lo menos en comparación con la mujer española media y digo española porque he observado desde hace tiempo que en Estados Unidos la gente tiene caras muy cuadradas con mandíbulas muy marcadas, caras que en españa no veo nunca y mucho menos en mujeres, me pregunto si es alimentación, estilo de vida, cultural ya que nuestra cara cambia mucho según nuestra forma de ser, no sé si has leído algo de morfopsicología.
> ...



Esos estudios sobre le espacio hostil podrían estar diciendo quizas una verdad a medias: al adaptar su vida a un barrio o territorio más empobrecido (esto asociado a su vez con la criminalidad), con una alimentación más pobre basada en productos procesados, el uso de los maseteros se reducirá, atrofiándose esta musculatura, y provocando cambios en la estructura ósea.

También te voy a decir un punto muy importane que pretendía incorporar en una traducción próxima: *la enorme importancia de la correcta deglución.
*

Si te fijas en el rostro de los modelos, todos poseen, además de un crecimiento facial muy horizontal, una hendidura típica en la zona de los "mofletes". Esto se debe a que tienen el músculo buccinador muy poco desarrollado (como corresponde por naturaleza), ya que su deglución emplea la fuerza de la lengua contra el paladar, y los musculos faciales permanecen inalterados. 

Viéndose desde fuera como espectador, parece que esa persona tiene congelado el rostro, y solo se aprecia el movimiento en la garganta (el movimiento lingual no se aprecia desde fuera).

Yo mismo he notado esto muy rápido, y es que aunque ahora tengo un índice de grasa algo más alto que por ejemplo hace un año, ahora se me nota más esas hendiduras, aunque mis pómulos no sean muy protuberantes ni esté definido.



Dalas dijo:


> Insisto en lo del factor genético o racial. Las fotos de gente con buena mandíbula, son nórdicos. Los de mala mandíbula, son semíticos/mediterráneos (españoles, judíos y europeos del Sur, vamos).
> 
> No digo que no se pueda corregir mascando chicle o lo que sea, pero hay una parte genética muy importante.



Adjúntame aquí el estudio médico, que asegure que el origen de la maloclusión está en la pertenencia genética a una raza o subraza determinada. Gracias 

PD. Te aseguro que no lo vas a encontrar.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 18:50 ----------




mol dijo:


> leyendo por internet, resultados en google tras buscar si es bueno mascar chicle para la mandibula: la mayoria coinciden en que no es bueno para nada. Como lo veis



¿Me los puedes enviar por favor? Eso si, te digo que no es lo mismo el chicle realizado artesanalmente que el industrial que encuentras en las tiendas. Los chicles de resina son mucho más duros que un chicle normal, y no tienen las porquerías ni los azúcares que los de los supermercados.

Te recomiendo por ejemplo estos que son los que uso yo: e-anemos.gr/contents/media/mastixa100n.jpg


----------



## Cremilo (23 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> También te voy a decir un punto muy importane que pretendía incorporar en una traducción próxima: *la enorme importancia de la correcta deglución.
> *
> 
> Si te fijas en el rostro de los modelos, todos poseen, además de un crecimiento facial muy horizontal, una hendidura típica en la zona de los "mofletes". Esto se debe a que tienen el músculo buccinador muy poco desarrollado (como corresponde por naturaleza), ya que su deglución emplea la fuerza de la lengua contra el paladar, y los musculos faciales permanecen inalterados.
> ...




[youtube]gcI8CvoFxfQ[/youtube]​


De todos modos, el tipo no es de fiar... Quiere martirizarnos con 10 años extra de caralibro.


[youtube]MC4RqHV6wsk[/youtube]​


----------



## Gorguera (23 Mar 2018)

Jajajajaja ese vídeo fue brutal. Pero Mike Mew no miente, el desarrollo facial de zuckerberg es terrible, y sabe Dios si en los años venideros no se le complicará la salud por el estado de sus vías aéreas.


----------



## Freixel (23 Mar 2018)

Hoy mientras caminaba intenté reordenar mi postura craneofacial como indica el op (lengua contra paladar, dentadura cerrada ejerciendo una ligera presión con los molares) y he notado algo: respiraba mejor, sin forzar tanto la entrada de aire.


----------



## Gorguera (23 Mar 2018)

*Mandíbulas cuadradas y belleza excepcional, ¿es genética o el uso de la mandíbula?*







Encontré un sitio interesante que cree en la relación entre las mandíbulas cuadradas y horizontales y la belleza facial excepcional en las mujeres. Una idea de lo que causa este desarrollo, ¿es clave para la belleza facial?




















Square jaw women fetishism, Square jawed women lovers, Large jaw women, women with strong jaw

"Mi objetivo en este sitio es analizar la belleza femenina y defender la idea de que las mujeres de mandíbula cuadrada son de una clase superior de belleza que otras mujeres, y que este atributo no siempre se correlaciona con la masculinidad / feminidad sino más bien con óptimo desarrollo ortodóntico. "

Estoy de acuerdo con muchos de los puntos de este sitio, mientras que las mujeres pueden ser hermosas sin mandíbula cuadrada, la belleza superior de los modelos suele ir acompañada de una mandíbula inferior horizontal muy impresionante.

*Importancia de mandíbulas cuadradas en publicidad*

"Los admiradores de la mandíbula cuadrada deben prestar atención a la publicidad de las compañías vendedoras de gafas. Es casi un requisito obligatorio para este tipo de anuncios de productos presentar modelos con estructuras faciales pesadas y cuadradas. ¿Por qué? Debido a que las caras fuertemente estructuradas se ven mucho mejor con adornos de objetos como gafas que las caras delgadas y la apariencia desproporcionadamente pequeña y subdesarrollada que proyectarían. Las caras amplias permiten todo tipo de formas y tamaños de gafas sin dejar de verse genial ".







Creo que las mujeres de este sitio se acercan más a lo que el Dr. Mike Mew denominó sus "rostros perfectos e ideales".

La gran pregunta es si estas mujeres heredaron estas mandíbulas (genética pura), ¿o hay algo más?

La teoría en este sitio de mandíbulas cuadradas es la genética, pero creo que a medida que la investigación del autor del sitio se profundizó, encontró más y más evidencia de conexión entre el tono muscular y el desarrollo de la mandíbula. Como la página siguiente en el sitio sugiere

*El factor muscular*

En el sitio hay una página interesante donde el autor del sitio ha recopilado varios artículos de estudio que muestran el efecto muscular en el desarrollo de la mandíbula. Bite force relation to face shape and ethnic origins face variations – Square Jawed Women

a continuación se encuentran algunos de los pasajes que se destacaron para mí.

Fuerte - y débil - factores musculares
¿Por qué son importantes estas diferencias en la morfología mandibular? En los crecimientos horizontales, los ángulos en los que trabajan los músculos producen mucha fuerza masticatoria. En los crecimientos verticales, los ángulos en los que trabajan los músculos producen mucha menos fuerza.12 Por lo tanto, los posseedores de rostros horizontales pueden denominarse pacientes de músculos fuertes, y los poseedores de rostros verticales pueden denominarse pacientes con músculos débiles. En la Figura 5, las diferencias morfológicas se destacan entre los dos patrones de crecimiento como se observa en los rayos X cefalométricos laterales. Las diferencias morfológicas son numerosas, pero cinco son especialmente diagnósticas.

Primero, los pacientes con músculos fuertes tienen ángulos goniales relativamente agudos; en pacientes con músculos débiles, el ángulo gonial tiende a ser obtuso.13, 14 En segundo lugar, la forma del borde inferior de la mandíbula difiere en los dos tipos de pacientes. En pacientes con músculos fuertes, una doble curvatura en el borde inferior consiste en una concavidad cerca del ángulo gonial y una convexidad cerca de la porción anterior del borde inferior. Los pacientes con músculos débiles carecen de esta doble curvatura y en su lugar muestran un borde inferior cóncavo. En tercer lugar, los pacientes con músculos fuertes tienen una sínfisis radiopaca; en pacientes con músculos débiles, esta área es más radiotransparente.2 En cuarto lugar, cuanto más aguda es la inclinación sinfisica, más tiende a ser el paciente fuerte musculoso. Esto puede cuantificarse mediante una simple medición cefalométrica del ángulo entre Go-Gn y la línea del mentón (la línea desde el pognion (Po) hasta el infradentale (Id), el punto más anterosuperior en el reborde alveolar mandibular) (Fig. 6). 11 Un rango de 70 ° ± 4 ° es normal: 65 ° o menos indica que el paciente tiene músculos fuertes; 75 ° o más indica que el paciente tiene músculos débiles

========

La ley de Wolff (1949) establece que "todo cambio en el uso o las relaciones estáticas de un hueso conduce no solo a un cambio en su estructura interna y arquitectura, sino también a un cambio en su forma y función externas". Dado que el masetero y los músculos pterigoideos medial son los principales músculos de la masticación que encierran el ángulo de la mandíbula, los autores postulan que la morfología ósea subyacente al ángulo gonial puede proporcionar una expresión confiable del poder mordaz muscular inherente de cualquier individuo. Una fuerza muscular mayor teóricamente produciría un ángulo más agudo y una fuerza más débil una más obtusa.

========







*LA FUERZA DE MORDEDURA SOMÉTRICA Y SU RELACIÓN CON LA MORFOLOGÍA CRANEOFACIAL*

Taek-Woe Lee, Ki-Soo Lee
Este estudio se realizó para ver la correlación de la fuerza máxima de mordida y la estructura craneofacial de los dientes. Se estimó la fuerza máxima de mordida de 76 varones adultos, de 18-28 años (edad media: 23,4 ± 2,2) años, y se midieron, tabularon y analizaron estadísticamente las placas cefalométricas.

La fuerza de mordida se correlacionó negativamente con el ángulo gonial, el ángulo del plano mandibular, el ángulo entre el plano oclusal y mandibular, el ángulo entre el plano palatino y mandibular, y positivamente correlacionado con la altura posterior de la cara, longitud del cuerpo mandibular, longitud del ramo, profundidad facial en la estructura craneofacial.

(Nota: la altura posterior de la cara significa la parte posterior de la cara, ramo más largo, lo que es bueno para la estética facial, lo que no desea es alargar la parte frontal de la cara o la altura facial anterior. Referencia arriba)

De nuevo, el estudio anterior muestra que las personas que tienen mandíbulas más largas y más horizontales tienen músculos más desarrollados. Este estudio parece sugerir que es la fuerza de mordedura absoluta del músculo de la mandíbula lo que es importante para el desarrollo facial adecuado, sin embargo, esta área de estudio aún no es concluyente y esto podría ser engañoso.

Si estamos hablando de cambiar la forma de nuestros huesos en la cara, entonces no es la fuerza absoluta del músculo lo que es importante, sino el uso del músculo lo que tiene un efecto duradero en la morfología facial.

Entonces, si hablamos de términos de construcción corporal, los repeticiones son más importantes que el entrenamiento corto y de alto peso. Por favor, vea las declaraciones del Dr. Mike Mew a continuación.

"Idealmente, estamos tratando de fortalecer * la boca * cerrando los músculos. También la extraña paradoja es que es el nivel de uso de un músculo en lugar de su fuerza absoluta lo que es importante. Si ejercitaba muy fuerte con los músculos de la mandíbula durante 3 horas por semana pero luego no los usaba durante el resto de la semana, podría tener una fuerza de mordida máxima alta, pero su cara aún podría alargarse. Esto complica la investigación en el área y es una de las razones por las cuales esta no es una área bien entendida. Recomendaría un chicle duro, estamos intentando buscarlo y desarrollarlo en este momento. Mis mejores deseos, Mike "

Ahora mi teoría es que las personas con rostros mejor desarrollados probablemente tendrán mayor fuerza de mordedura, ya que están masticando más diariamente para tener músculos más fuertes. Ya que masticar realmente es la única forma de ejercicio que tenemos para nuestras mandíbulas, y no creo que haya alguien entrenando sus músculos de la mandíbula con pesas. ========







Arrancar carne del hueso en ausencia de cuchillos no tiende solamente a fortalecer los músculos maseteros y a agrandar el arco cigomático como consecuencia directa,
=========

En el cráneo hay una cosa llamada arco cigomático, que está detrás de los ojos, y tu mandíbula cabe ahí, y si tienes un arco cigomático realmente grande, eso significa que hay muchos músculos adentro

==========
Los pómulos y las mandíbulas de los esquimales son muy grandes, posiblemente bajo la influencia de la masticación intensa que tienen que practicar, lo que también da como resultado un tremendo desarrollo de los músculos masticadores. Los dientes esquimales a menudo se desgastan hasta las encías, como los dientes de animales, por el uso excesivo.

============

Luego se seleccionaron dos grupos de hombres con morfología facial opuesta: todos los hombres con un plano mandibular inclinado (más alto que la media más una desviación estándar) ingresaron en el primer grupo (10 sujetos de "cara larga"), mientras que todos los hombres con un aspecto relativamente más horizontal en el plano mandibular (menor que la media menos una desviación estándar) ingresó a un segundo grupo (13 sujetos de "cara corta"). Los potenciales medios de EMG calculados en los dos grupos se compararon usando la prueba t de Student para muestras independientes. Todos los potenciales de EMG registrados durante el apretón voluntario máximo en los hombres de "cara larga" fueron menores que los registrados en los hombres de "cara corta", con diferencias estadísticamente significativas para los cuatro músculos analizados (p <0,05). En conclusión, un método tridimensional no invasivo confirmó que la morfología facial y la función muscular están significativamente relacionadas, al menos en hombres con un aparato estomatognático sano.

===========

Como no mastican alimentos duros, los pómulos y la mandíbula a la que se unen los músculos masticadores retrocederán. Si el pómulo retrocede, no sobresaldrá, por lo que la cara de las personas se estrechará mucho más. Además, la mandíbula inferior se adelgazará. El área desde los ojos hasta las mejillas y hasta la boca se volverá más estrecha y retrocederá hacia la cara.

==========

*El hueso cigomático*

Además de las mandíbulas cuadradas, estos modelos tienen impresionantes pómulos, y el hueso cigomático está muy bien desarrollado. Este hueso está conectado al maxilar y la colocación hacia adelante del maxilar debería darle a este hueso más prominencia, sin embargo, lo que le da su destacada prominencia puede tener que ver más con el efecto del músculo masetero en este hueso. 

Como el masetero se conecta directamente con este hueso, un individuo que mastique considerablemente más necesitará este hueso más desarrollado para poder controlar el estrés de la masticación y el aumento de la masa muscular masetero. Todos sabemos que el estrés estimula la actividad de los osteoblastos y los osteoclastos, para crear un nuevo crecimiento óseo. Piénselo, si el hueso cigomático no se hiciera más grande, más fuerte y más resistente, no podría resistir la gran fuerza ascendente de la masticación, el hueso colapsaría en las cuencas oculares.







La imagen arriba también muestra dónde se une este músculo a la mandíbula inferior. Justo donde está el ángulo gonial de la mandíbula y donde se determina que la mandíbula es horizontal o vertical. Si este músculo es fuerte, es difícil imaginar un gran ángulo gonial, parecería que el músculo aplastaría la mandíbula y haría que ese ángulo se acercara (horizontalmente) a los 90 grados con el tiempo.

*Caso interesante en womenlargejaw.com*

A square jaw holy grail – Square Jawed Women

Esta mujer con mandíbula cuadrada tenían una radiografía que mostraba un ángulo gonial de casi 90 grados. Muy raro y tal vez un signo de desarrollo excesivo del músculo masetero.



















¿Ella heredó esta impresionante mandíbula? ¿o fue desarrollada por el uso muscular? Leí la página para encontrar pistas y, efectivamente, encontré signos de uso excesivo del masetero.

"Unión muscular grande, gran fuerza de mordida que puede causar dolores de cabeza"

Ella escribió en los comentarios, "La tomografía computarizada fue necesaria para estudiar un tratamiento porque este ángulo y los músculos fuertes en mi mandíbula ocasionan fuertes dolores de cabeza a veces, junto con algunos otros problemas odontológicos. Todo porque tengo una mordida muy fuerte y, como mis músculos están "acostumbrados" a ella, me doy cuenta cuando es demasiado tarde y duele ".

"El año pasado hice un tratamiento cosmético con carillas de porcelana para restaurar la forma de mis dientes. Como tengo un mordisco muy fuerte y tuve bruxismo en el pasado, son "planos", como se puede ver en la tomografía computarizada.

Y no, mis muelas del juicio no han sido extraídas ".

Ahí lo tienes, ella tuvo bruxismo cuando era niña, lo cual es una condición de apretar y rechinar los dientes habitualmente muchas veces durante el sueño toda la noche, muchas personas que padecen esta misma afección a menudo muestran un desarrollo mandibular similar.

Las imagenes de ella cuando era niña muestran que el gran tamaño de la mandíbula ya estaba allí antes de las hormonas de crecimiento de la adolescencia.

En conclusión, este estudio de caso nuevamente ilustra que la mandíbula se desarrolla según el uso

*¿Efecto de la testosterona y el tamaño de la mandíbula?*

Square jaw isn’t masculine – Square Jawed Women : lectura bastante buena sobre por qué no hay una correlación entre la testosterona y las mandíbulas cuadradas.












"La cuadratura de la mandíbula no está determinada por las hormonas androgénicas. Hay mujeres muy femeninas con mandíbula muy cuadrada, y hombres muy masculinos con mandíbulas no cuadradas. Sin embargo, estos hombres siempre tienen más testosterona sérica y hormona del crecimiento circulando en su cuerpo.
Las hormonas androgénicas pueden afectar el crecimiento de las extremidades óseas, y aunque los mentones grandes y las mandíbulas pueden ser el resultado de estas influencias hormonales, una mandíbula "varonil" no se caracteriza por el ángulo de la mandíbula misma. Una mandíbula varonil se caracteriza más bien por la masa ósea en las extremidades que dan la forma viril típica de barbillas, union de los maseteros y otros rasgos sutiles que se merecen otro artículo ".

Otro ejemplo de cara masculina sin mandíbulas cuadradas.







*Conclusión*

El tamaño y desarrollo de la mandíbula parece desarrollarse de acuerdo con su uso en lugar de ser predeterminado por la genética. Parece que el músculo masetero tiene una gran influencia en el hueso cigomático (pómulo) y la mandíbula (maxilar inferior).

Nuestros Ancestros tenían un gran conjunto de mandíbulas: imagina la diferencia en la mandíbula si tratas de llenarte con una bolsa de carne seca frente a un plato de pasta. Pruébelo y mira qué tan diferente es ... 

No es de extrañar que la mandíbula horizontal sea un fenómeno tan raro hoy en día, ¿cómo pudieron los modelos desarrollarlo en este entorno moderno? Sería interesante entrevistarlos y obtener una idea de la dieta y los hábitos de su infancia ... Sospecho que muchos de ellos tenían el hábito de apretar los dientes o apretar los dientes durante toda la vida como forma de lidiar con el estrés, etc. 

Recuerdo que accidentalmente encontré un blog de una supermodelo china cuando estaba investigando sobre el bruxismo, y esta modelo recibía inyecciones de botox en sus mandíbulas porque apretaba los dientes de manera crónica, lo que le causaba fuertes dolores de cabeza ... me hace pensar si su rostro bien desarrollado es resultado de su dientes apretados... Creo que definitivamente hay una conexión allí.

¿Ahora podemos cambiar la forma de las mandíbulas adultas que supuestamente ya han dejado de crecer, simplemente comenzando a masticar más?

Esta es la pregunta del millón, y tratar de responderla no es un proceso fácil durante la noche, uno necesitaría un serio compromiso y determinación. Estamos hablando nuevamente de cambiar todo el entorno de un individuo al de requerir cantidades masivas de masticar diariamente.

Estoy listo para el reto de poner estas teorías a prueba ... Es difícil revertir nuestra dieta hacia la dieta esquimal, pero creo que puedo compensar mediante el uso de chicles muy duros. Es hora de comenzar a masticar ...


----------



## hikikomori (24 Mar 2018)

Si se trata de fortalecer los musculos de la mandíbula podéis probar con esta historia que anuncian, parece un rollo de teletienda pero tiene que funcionar, ahora dudo que os vaya a modificar la estructura de la cara


----------



## rory (24 Mar 2018)

Yo querría preguntarte un par de cosas ya que me parece muy interesante todo lo que dices.

En qué posición se tiene que poner la lengua exactamente? Lo digo porque las posiciones veo que varían. Es decir, queda claro que es pegada al paladar, pero hacia delante (con la punta de la lengua cerca de las paletas), en mitad del paladar, hacia atrás?

Luego dices que la mejor manera de tener colocada la lengua es con el biobloc. Dónde se compra? Podrías poner un enlace?


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (24 Mar 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo en que la lactancia, alimentación, forma de masticar, estilo de vida influyen en el desarrollo mandibular pero me parece que es multifactorial (como todo en la vida) también tiene que ver con la raza, solo hay que ver a personas de raza negra y ver esas pedazos mandíbulas poderosas o personas de determinados países como por ej alemania, países del este, algunos asiáticos, latinoamericanos etc tienen una estructura osea más cuadrada que personas mediterráneas como árabes, italianos, españoles...


La testosterona claro que influye, en el mundo del deporte se puede apreciar, las mujeres que sobresalen se caracterizan por tener una gran mandíbula en parte genética pero también por dopaje que no deja de ser testosterona en vena.














Otro ejemplo son las mujer que destacan por su promiscuidad desmedida, fíjense que el marco de sus caras no es ovalado ni estrecho, tiene a ser cuadrado con una mandíbula sobresaliente, ¿son menos femeninas que el resto? pues depende del concepto de feminidad, muchas son "guapas" usan maquillaje, vestidos pero esa alta sexualidad no es normal en una mujer lo cual les causa problemas en su entorno, ahora si son conscientes y aprenden a sublimar ese instinto pueden llegar a ser más felices.













El ser humano ha creado abre latas, tenemos tenedores, cuchillos etc es lógico que la "evolución" sea a tener frentes más amplias y mandíbulas más estrechas aunque lo ideal es el equilibrio de todo.


----------



## Gorguera (24 Mar 2018)

rory dijo:


> Yo querría preguntarte un par de cosas ya que me parece muy interesante todo lo que dices.
> 
> En qué posición se tiene que poner la lengua exactamente? Lo digo porque las posiciones veo que varían. Es decir, queda claro que es pegada al paladar, pero hacia delante (con la punta de la lengua cerca de las paletas), en mitad del paladar, hacia atrás?
> 
> Luego dices que la mejor manera de tener colocada la lengua es con el biobloc. Dónde se compra? Podrías poner un enlace?



La lengua tiene que descansar contra el paladar, ejerciendo las fuerzas en diagonal, hacia arriba y hacia adelante. NO debe tocar en nigún momento las paletas. Dependiendo de la amplitud de tu paladar, tendrás más espacio para apoyarla, o no.

Toma esta imagen como guía, el rostro de la izquierda debe ser tu referencia:






El bioblioc es más bien para educarte posturalmente, y forzarte a adoptar una postura lingual correcta, si ves que no eres capaz de hacerlo por haber llevado muchos años acostumbrado a tenerla bajada. Creo que no se puede adquirir directamente por internet, te lo tiene que proporcionar y ajustar un odontólogo.

Hay otros aparatos parecidos de educación postural, pero este ese el más conocido, entre otras cosas, por las modificaciones que puede tener para atajar diversos problemas (creo que hay un modelo para la expansión palatal).




Hispaniaiberia dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que la lactancia, alimentación, forma de masticar, estilo de vida influyen en el desarrollo mandibular pero me parece que es multifactorial (como todo en la vida) también tiene que ver con la raza, solo hay que ver a personas de raza negra y ver esas pedazos mandíbulas poderosas o personas de determinados países como por ej alemania, países del este, algunos asiáticos, latinoamericanos etc tienen una estructura osea más cuadrada que personas mediterráneas como árabes, italianos, españoles...
> 
> 
> La testosterona claro que influye, en el mundo del deporte se puede apreciar, las mujeres que sobresalen se caracterizan por tener una gran mandíbula en parte genética pero también por dopaje que no deja de ser testosterona en vena.
> ...



A ver, no quiero ser repetitivo, porque lo he dicho anteriormente: No hay ni un solo estudio genético que afirme que la pertenecia a una determinada raza afecta al correcto desarrollo facial o evite una maloclusión. 

Tampoco podemos confundir la bóveda craneal con el rostro. Tu puedes ser muy braquicéfalo, y tener un desarrollo facial de mierda, y a la vez ser más dolicocéfalo, y tener unas mandíbulas y desarrollo facial excelente.

La testosterona influye en el contexto de que bajo el ejercicio muscular, mejorará la hipertrofia, pero por sí sola no te dará ningún tipo de mandíbula cuadrada. 

Si tu no tienes correcta postura lingual, y tu dieta es blanda, seguirás teniendo rostro de patata (si la tuvieses). En uno de los anteriores artículos puedes ver evidencia de esto: Ni Hulk Hogan, y mucho menos Vin Diesel, poseen mandíbulas cuadradas, a pesar de haber usado esteroides. En todo caso, la testosterona puede afectar a partes más concretas del rostro, por ejemplo, el mentón.

De hecho, me has pasado a Lydia Valentin, competidora de halterofilia. En su caso, demuestra tener un postura lingual relativamente buena, y probablemente, haya masticado chicle o incluso tenido una dieta no blanda.

Y eso último es el problema: cuanto más delegamos en herramientas, las cosas que podemos hacer nosotros mismos, más nos atrofiamos.


----------



## forestal92 (24 Mar 2018)

Muy interesante el hilo. 
Yo siempre he sido respirador bucal, de pequeño me extrajeron los premolares porque se me iban a montar los caninos. Tengo el paladar muy estrecho y alto, tanto que no puedo tocarlo todo con la lengua, hay como una parte estrecha y alta en el medio. El médico me dijo una vez que tengo incompetencia labial en el labio superior.

Nací con 7 meses, incubadoras etc... Y tengo el tabique desviado. Sin embargo estoy hecho un toro físicamente y nunca me he roto ningún hueso. Es verdad que en mi casa siempre se comió natural y sano, aunque de pequeño no comía apenas carne.

He superado la treintena. Pero no se pierde nada por intentar. Entonces Recomendarías chicle una vez al día, y lo de la lengua supongo.


----------



## Gorguera (24 Mar 2018)

forestal92 dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo.
> Yo siempre he sido respirador bucal, de pequeño me extrajeron los premolares porque se me iban a montar los caninos. Tengo el paladar muy estrecho y alto, tanto que no puedo tocarlo todo con la lengua, hay como una parte estrecha y alta en el medio. El médico me dijo una vez que tengo incompetencia labial en el labio superior.
> 
> Nací con 7 meses, incubadoras etc... Y tengo el tabique desviado. Sin embargo estoy hecho un toro físicamente y nunca me he roto ningún hueso. Es verdad que en mi casa siempre se comió natural y sano, aunque de pequeño no comía apenas carne.
> ...



Si tienes el paladar muy estrecho y alto, y como dices no puedes pegar bien la lengua, la única solución que veo aqúi es que lleves a cabo una expansión palatina. Así obtendrás el espacio necesario para alojar la lengua, además de que se rebajará un poco. No hay otra alternativa.

Y luego a parte, chicle muy duro durante una o dos horas para darle caña a los maseteros.


----------



## rory (30 Mar 2018)

El biobloc lo he visto en internet para la expansión palatina, como dices, pero en mi caso tengo el paladar bien ancho, creo, ya que los dientes de arriba los tengo con suficiente espacio. De hecho, tengo las paletas algo separadas entre sí.

Preguntaré a un odontólogo muy bueno que conozco sobre el biobloc.

¿Qué chicles recomendáis que sean naturales?


----------



## Gorguera (30 Mar 2018)

rory dijo:


> El biobloc lo he visto en internet para la expansión palatina, como dices, pero en mi caso tengo el paladar bien ancho, creo, ya que los dientes de arriba los tengo con suficiente espacio. De hecho, tengo las paletas algo separadas entre sí.
> 
> Preguntaré a un odontólogo muy bueno que conozco sobre el biobloc.
> 
> ¿Qué chicles recomendáis que sean naturales?



Muy bien. pero ten mucho cuidado del doctor al que preguntas. Para muchos, la solución a todo está en "mover los dientes" o "operarse". Evita especialmente las franquicias.

Chicles te recomiendo estos. Son muy duros, y no tienen azúcares ni porquerías:

Greece, Greek Chios (Xios) Mastic Gum ( Mastiha or Mastixa ) 50 Gr Box New: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


----------



## rory (18 Abr 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Muy bien. pero ten mucho cuidado del doctor al que preguntas. Para muchos, la solución a todo está en "mover los dientes" o "operarse". Evita especialmente las franquicias.
> 
> Chicles te recomiendo estos. Son muy duros, y no tienen azúcares ni porquerías:
> 
> Greece, Greek Chios (Xios) Mastic Gum ( Mastiha or Mastixa ) 50 Gr Box New: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal



Gracias por las recomendaciones.

Quería preguntarte sobre lo del apiñamiento de dientes. De hecho, sobre lo que comentas, me hicieron un presupuesto para colocar una ortodoncia ya que tengo los dientes de abajo un poco apiñados.

¿Cual es entonces la alternativa a esa ortodoncia? ¿Con mascar e hipertrofiar los maseteros y colocar la lengua en su sitio se recolocan?

No sé, se me hace extraño pensar que con esos cambios sea posible ensanchar la mandíbula.

Lo único que veo como posible explicación es que los maseteros ejerzan una fuerza tal sobre la mandíbula que sea capaz de ensancharla.


----------



## Gorguera (18 Abr 2018)

rory dijo:


> Gracias por las recomendaciones.
> 
> Quería preguntarte sobre lo del apiñamiento de dientes. De hecho, sobre lo que comentas, me hicieron un presupuesto para colocar una ortodoncia ya que tengo los dientes de abajo un poco apiñados.
> 
> ...



La cuestión, es que tienes que tener muy claro que la ortodoncia NO te va a arreglar tu problema. Únicamente va a forzar los dientes a una posición no natural, y una vez terminado la fase de movimiento con los brackets, se te dará un retenedor que deberás llevar al menos todas las noches de tu vida, pues los dientes querrán volver a su sitio original.

Lograr cambiar el estado actual de tu rostro requiere mucha dedicación y un cambio total en tus hábitos. Dejando de lado los procesos de expansión palatal o protracción maxilar, lo que puedes hacer por tu cuenta es:

-Boca cerrada. Dientes en contacto o casi tocándose.
-Lengua presionando paladar arriba y adelante. Siempre, has de asegurarte que esta postura se mantiene al dormir.
-Ejercicio de los maseteros, para hacerlos más fuertes. No es tanto la hipertrofia desmedida, sino el uso continuo que les de la fuerza necesaria para mantener la boca siempre cerrada por defecto, y ejercer fuerzas en los huesos del rostro. Tanto comida dura, como una o casi dos horas diarias de chicle.
-Arreglar o cambiar los malos hábitos posturales del cuerpo.

El hueso es totalmente plástico, y si las fuerzas son ejercidas de manera continua, este cambia para adaptarse a ellas.

Si sigues a rajatabla lo anterior, en un año o dos puedes notar cambios apreciables. Pero tienes que ser muy disciplinado para ello. Muchos de los impedimentos que caracterizan las anteriores cosas, están relacionados entre sí, por ello debes saber atajar cada uno. Ejemplo: alergias o bloqueos nasales o frenillo lingual.



beck-ola dijo:


> Yo padezco de maloclusion y de mandibula algo retraida y por desgracia ya tengo mas de 40 tacos por lo que veo dificil corregir eso pero te preguntaria si en España conoces a algun odontologo bien puesto en este tema.



¿Qué tipo de maloclusión tienes, I, II, o III? Si tienes simplemente una clase 2, debes saber que esta se ha producido por un alargamiento facial excesivo. Esto puede corregirse si se logra alzar o mover el maxilar más arriba, haciendo que la mandíbula pueda finalmente "casar" con este.

Odontólogos conozco a unos cuantos, pero su diagnóstico puede o no involucrar los tratamientos que he mencionado anteriormente y que han de evitarse, por ser meros parches, si bien tengo en mente alguno que podría interesarse por tu caso. Piensa que tu problema no son los dientes, por mucho que digan los dentistas, tu problema es de desarrollo maxilar, y como tal, lo que tienes que tratar es el hueso, no los dientes.

En cualquier caso, tu puedes por tu cuenta probar lo que he contestado al otro forero, porque te servirá igualmente y si durante un par de años te comprometes a lo anterior mencionado, verás si o sí cambios en tu rostro.

Os recuerdo a todos, que las diferencias en estética y funcionalidad en el rostro, por increíble que parezca, dependen únicamente de milímetros de diferencia.


----------



## LeoMN (22 Abr 2018)

Un tema muy interesante, Gorguera.

¿A mí también me servirían tus consejos? 

Me gustaría comentarte mi caso, si no es mucha molestia.

Tengo 30 años y mordida cruzada posterior unilateral. Tuve vegetaciones en la infancia y estuve respirando por la boca hasta que me las quitaron. 

Posteriormente, llevé ortodoncia durante varios años, incluido un disyuntor de paladar porque tenía el paladar ojival, pero la boca no me quedó perfecta. Me quedó bien a nivel estético pero no a nivel funcional, y actualmente me está dando problemas en la ATM (aunque creo que la causa principal de mis problemas con la ATM es que tengo que trabajar en el ordenador muchas horas, porque cuando yo empecé a notar problemas en la ATM fue a raíz de empezar a trabajar con el ordenador tantas horas). 

Mi odontólogo actual me ha sugerido que vaya a otro ortodoncista para ver si me puede solucionar el problema de la mordida cruzada y los dolores de la ATM, pero la verdad es que no me convence mucho volver a meterme en otra ortodoncia.

Llevo varios días poniendo la lengua en el paladar y teniendo los labios juntos las 24h del día, y estoy cuidando mucho más la postura, y he notado mucha mejoría (me ha quitado muchos dolores y noto la mandíbula más relajada), pero como aún tengo algunos dolores y molestias en la ATM, por el momento no puedo masticar alimentos duros.

¿Crees que mi caso tendría solución siguiendo tus consejos (boca cerrada, lengua presionando paladar arriba y adelante, cambiar malos hábitos posturales del cuerpo, masticar alimentos duros cuando pueda, etc)? ¿O ya es demasiado tarde para que se me pueda solucionar así?


----------



## Gorguera (22 Abr 2018)

LeoMN dijo:


> Un tema muy interesante, Gorguera.
> 
> ¿A mí también me servirían tus consejos?
> 
> ...



Los consejos (o más bien pautas naturales) sobre postura y hábitos que comento pueden (y deben) ser seguidas por todo el mundo. Harán diferencia en todos, independientemente de la edad. No te puedo garantizar "la cura", pues es muy difícil, pero si que tengan lugar cambios progresivos en tu rostro si eres disciplinado y eres capaz de cambiar de manera indefinida tus pautas posturales, pues no es una cosa de una o dos horas, es algo que tienes que mantener todo el día.

Por lo que me comentas, tus problemas respiratorios de pequeño te llevaron a ser un respirador bucal durante muchos años, lo cual es terrible para el desarrollo facial. Las estructuras oseas, presionadas por la musculatura facial empujaron hacia adentro el maxilar, y sin la fuerza de la lengua como musculo que contrarresta los anteriores, el rostro tiende a colapsar. 

Por ello, recuperar la postura lingual es muy dificil si el paladar es excesivamente estrecho y alto. Si bien como comentas, te hicieron una disyunción palatina, si no fuiste capaz de adoptar las pautas posturales de la lengua necesarias, pudo hasta continuar o agravarse el problema.

Lo que me llama la atencion, es que en su momento no atajasen el problema de la mordida posterior cruzada, y más siendo unilateral. ¿Que tipo de procedimiento llevaron a cabo en la ortodoncia? ¿Se llevó a cabo una extracción, o simplemente se alineo con retracción la postura de algunos dientes?

Por otra parte, el que notes mejorías en tan poco tiempo es algo muy llamativo, pero ante todo, tienes que observarte a tí mismo si estas pautas sn muy molestas, y cuidar el tema de la articulación, que es lo que veo mas preocupante.

Si dominas minimamente el inglés , te recomiendo estos dos videos (tienen opción de subtítulos), que no llegan a los 16 minutos en total. Explican muy bien el proceso por el cual aparecen problemas en la ATM y su tratamiento más eficaz. Verás como se remarca el factor de postura lingual y las vías aéreas (recordamos tu caso)

Orthotropic Treatment of Jaw Joint/Temporomandibular Disorder (TMD) by Dr Mike Mew - YouTube

Orthotropics Treatment of Temporomandibular Joint Disorders by Dr Mike Mew - YouTube

Saludos


----------



## LeoMN (23 Abr 2018)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Gorguera.

Con respecto a la ortodoncia que llevé, resulta que el ortodoncista que me hizo el tratamiento me dijo desde el primer día que haría lo que podía pero que la mordida no me iba a quedar perfecta porque, previamente, un odontólogo me quitó un diente que no me tenía que haber quitado y perdí el hueco. 

Sí, el ortodoncista me mandó realizarme extracciones: cuatro premolares y una muela del juicio.

Y durante la ortodoncia llevé todo tipo de aparato: brackets, elásticos, el disyuntor del paladar que te comentaba en el otro mensaje, un aparato al principio para dormir por las noches porque tenía los incisivos superiores hacia afuera, unos alambres en los dientes de abajo durante un tiempo, y por último, los retenedores.

Muchas gracias también por los enlaces. Sí que domino el inglés así que les echaré un vistazo.

Saludos


----------



## Inyusto (23 Abr 2018)

Hola, gracias por tu hilo, me ha resultado muy interesante. No dudo que todo lo que comentas tiene un sustento científico, y a la pruebas me remito. Tengo un conocido que padece unas apneas bestiales, voz nasal, con mordida abierta, es decir, no puede realizar la oclusión completa, las piezas delanteras le forman un hueco. También tiene un rostroa alargado y estrecho. No se si tendrá que ver algo que también tiene un cráneo bastante pequeño.

Tengo un par de dudas. La postura de la lengua empujando el paladar, sería la postura normal relajada, o sólo como "tratamiento"?. Lo normal no es que descanse la lengua "acostada" entre los dientes inferiores?

Cuando dices que la lengua empuje el paladar, es como las consonantes palatales del alfabeto fonético? Cuando pronuncias la L y la Ñ, empujando con la punta de la lengua el paladar duro, no el cielo de la boca.

Hace poco me aficioné a mascar chicle, pero lo he tenido que dejar porque me quedé un día con una corona dental en la mano. La dentista me dijo que los chichle para los empastes y las coronas son nefastos porque hacen de ventosa. El chicle ese que tú comentas será igual de malo?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Abr 2018)

Si claro, muy convincente la estupidez. Como si la cantidad de síndromes genéticos que se manifiestan en el rostro fuese por hacer muecas..... lo más alucinante es que haya gente que lo trague .. ah claro, deben ser los mismos que creen en dios y tal. 





Síndrome de down evidentemente






Síndrome de Cornelia Lange







síndrome de arlequín







síndrome de Rett







síndrome de angelman












Síndrome de Treacher Collins













síndrome de Marfan .













síndrome de progeria..











síndrome de apert













Síndrome acromegálico.


y así hasta el infinito. Por lo tanto si eres feo , muy feo, tienes un síndrome que puede que todavía no tenga nombre, pero las chicas saben que no eres apto para reproducirte con ellas.


----------



## rory (20 May 2018)

Gorguera, gracias por los consejos, muy interesante todo.

Hablas de corregir posturas corporales. ¿Cuales serían esos consejos de higiene postural?


----------



## tixel (20 May 2018)

Todo eso es una chorrada. El hecho de que sea casi exclusivamente anglo ya da todas las pistas. Y lo de los 10.000 años, el cambio de dieta y demas además de ser una magufada sacada de prejuicios e hipotesis chorras q no se de donde coño sacan. 
Los registros más antiguos de HUMANOS son de lso sumerios y no tienen ni 10000 años. Para creer esa mierda hay que tragar antes cin la madre de todas las magufadas que es el darwinismo y de esta mierda tragar con hominidos, millones de años, hombres que se comunicaban con gruñidos y registro cronologico que no pega ni con cola entre otro ciento de magufadas sin ningún fundamento más que ideologico.
A ver si estudiamos un poquito y nos dejamos de propagar chorradas.
Pista. Si viene de anglosion hay muchas probabilidades de ser una bobada.


----------



## Gorguera (21 May 2018)

Primero antes que nada, disculpas a los que habíais esperado mi respuesta, pero por la razón que sea, perdí la vista de que este hilo estaba actualizado con nuevos mensajes; quizás quedaría enterrado con notifiaciones de otros hilos de temas calientes.

Intentaré responderos.



LeoMN dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Gorguera.
> 
> Con respecto a la ortodoncia que llevé, resulta que el ortodoncista que me hizo el tratamiento me dijo desde el primer día que haría lo que podía pero que la mordida no me iba a quedar perfecta porque, previamente, un odontólogo me quitó un diente que no me tenía que haber quitado y perdí el hueco.
> 
> ...



El tema de las extracciones para tratar los apiñamientos es fatal, por varias cosas:

-Pérdida de hueso
-Empleo de aparatología para retraer los dientes a la hora de cerrar el hueco, con las consecuencias que tienen sobre el maxilar, haciendo que este también se retraiga, provocando problemas en las vías aéreas, las articulaciones temporomandibulares, y evidemente en la estética facial.

Todos estos problemas podrían solucionarse, logrando que el niño desarrolle desde pequeño una postura correcta; y si por desgracia hay indicios de que no está yendo bien la cosa, empleando aparatos que permitan reentrenamiento postural. 

Aún puede usarse un expansor palatal si no hay hueco suficiente para mantener la correcta postura bucal, y así evitar en un futuro las extraccioens innecesarias.



Frusco dijo:


> Hola, gracias por tu hilo, me ha resultado muy interesante. No dudo que todo lo que comentas tiene un sustento científico, y a la pruebas me remito. Tengo un conocido que padece unas apneas bestiales, voz nasal, con mordida abierta, es decir, no puede realizar la oclusión completa, las piezas delanteras le forman un hueco. También tiene un rostroa alargado y estrecho. No se si tendrá que ver algo que también tiene un cráneo bastante pequeño.
> 
> Tengo un par de dudas. La postura de la lengua empujando el paladar, sería la postura normal relajada, o sólo como "tratamiento"?. Lo normal no es que descanse la lengua "acostada" entre los dientes inferiores?
> 
> ...



Todo lo que mencionas en el primer párrafo apunta a un patrón de crecimiento alargado, claramente. Los síntomas están relacionados. ¿Por casualidad sabes si tuvo algún problema de alergia, frenillo lingual o dieta (obvio que quizas no es procedente preguntarle si recibio lactancia materna jaja, pero es tambien importante cuando nace el niño, pues als mecanicas de succion del pezón ayudan a que el paladar del niño se desarrolle ampliamente y con más facilicad).

La cuestión es, que basta en algunos casos que se produzca alguno de los anteriores fenómenos, para que se vea comprometida la correcta postura bucal y el desarrollo muscular del rostro, y que entonces empiece la cascada de problemas. 

Respecto a tus dudas:

1. La postura debe ser así todo el día, incluso cuando duermes. Es difícil recuperar esta condición postural por las 24h, si durante la mayor parte de tu vida ha estado mal situada tu lengua dentro de la boca. Lo correcto es intentar recuperar la buena postura mientras estás despierto, y procurar con el tiempo que el cuerpo se vaya adaptando a esto progresivamente.

No te voy a engañar, y me imagino que tu serás cosnciente de ello: es complicado cambiar muchos de los vicios y costumbres que desarrollamos, pero en este caso es muy beneficioso que lo hagas, y el esfuerzo para su consecución, por pequeño que sea, no es en vano.

La lengua tiene que descansar cotnra el paladar, para ayudar a contrarrestar las fuerzas que ejercen los músculos faciales sobre el rostro. Estas fuerzas provocarían el colapso del maxilar con el tiempo, junto al alargamiento progresivo, pero la lengua y su gran fuerza como músuclo ayudan a mantener todo en su sitio, además de ocontribuir a la remodelación del hueso por el uso progresivo.

Ten en cuenta, que según la ley de Wolff «Si un hueso normal es cargado -esfuerzo- en una nueva dirección, su estructura y forma cambia con su nueva función»

http://articulos.sld.cu/cimeq/?p=5569

2. La lengua debería reposar sobre el paladar completo, con cuidado de no tocar los dientes. Sobre la comparacíon con consonantes, no estaría deguro de cual representaría mejor esta analogía, ya que no domino el terreno de la fonología; si bien creo que lo entenderás más fácilmente si te dihgo que la lengua no debe estar torcida o forzada, sino que debe elevarse para ocupar el paladar completo, y descansando la punta de esta en el extremo más anterior del paladar (antes de los dientes)

3. Si llevas empastes o coronas has de tener mucho cuidado entonces. Puedes en su lugar limitarte a una alimentación más dura, y no usar el chicle.
Lo importante del chicle y la dieta, es que ayudan a fortalecer los maseteros en aquellas personas que los tienen atrofiados e incapaces de mantener el día entero la boca cerrada, con los dientes en contacto o casi tocándose.

Si logras mantener la boca cerrada incluso cuando duermes, no deberías preocuparte tanto entonces de esta parte.




Inga17 dijo:


> Me voy a animar y ojalá respondas.
> Aparato a los 12 años. Lo primero que me pregunto el dentista es si tenía la regla porque si la tenía aunque me iban a poner un aparato para expandirme el paladar no iba a ser muy efectivo. Paladar ojival.
> Tenía los dientes inferiores todos apiñados.
> Los colmillos superiores había uno que estaba tan arriba que habia encía entre la punta del colmillo y donde debía estar.
> ...



Tu caso lo expone claramente:

Paladar estrecho (junto a negativa de doctor a realizar expansión palatal a los 12 años, cuando AUN estás creciendo)+Extración de premolares (junto a mecánica retractiva)+practicas de "chupeteo" como fumar= Problemas.

Todo lo anterior resulta el problemas en el desarrollo maxilar, y la estrategia de tratar los síntomas (dientes torcidos) en lugar de ir a la raíz no ayudó tampoco.

¿Por casualidad has padecido tu y tus hermanos de alergias al ser más pequeños? ¿Teníais o tenéis alguno frenillo lingual corto? ¿Habéis tomado dieta blanda?

Creo que hay un poco de contradicción en la parte final de tu mensaje, pues previamente afirmas que no consigues tragar de manera correcta, y que además no masticas correctamente. Al no tragar correctamente, impides que la lengua ejerza fuerza contra el maxilar en esos momentos, además de hipertrofiar músculos "indeseables" en el rostro. 

Cuando tragas, aquel espectador que esté delante tuya, no debería observar movimiento muscular ninguno en el rostro. El logopeda podría resultarte quizás de ayuda.

Además, si se atrofia la musculatura de los maseteros por falta de uso, tu boca tenderá a abrirse e impedir que tengas buena postura lingual. Puede que durante el día no lo notes, pero por la noche es mucho más facil qeu suceda, y que tire por tierra los esfuerzos posturales junto con lo de la masticación y la deglución.

Como bien dices, puede que tus dientes estén ahora alineados... pero, ¿a qué precio? Los han forzado mediante hierros a posiciones antinaturales, provocando fuerzas en el rostro que han afectado a la estructura del maxilar y la mandíbula.

Tu mordida abierta significa que tu maxilar está retraído. Me imagino que es una maloclusion de clase II, tipo 1.

https://image.slidesharecdn.com/cla...class-ii-malocclusion-4-638.jpg?cb=1367215853

La ortodoncia clásica prefiere tratar esto retrayendo el maxilar hacia atrás (con los efectos negativos en estetica, funcion y salud), para que así "case" con la mandibula. La solución a esto es de avanzar hacia "adelante" y "hacia arriba" el maxilar, para que la mandíbula pueda rotar lo suficiente, y casar con el maxilar en el sitio en el que corresponde.

Por cierto, hay que tener cuidado de no confundir un craneo estrecho con un rostro estrecho, pues este primero involucra el conjunto con la bóveda craneal, mientras que el segundo está relacionado con el desarollo del maxilar y la mandíbula. 

Saludos!



ataraxio dijo:


> Si claro, muy convincente la estupidez. Como si la cantidad de síndromes genéticos que se manifiestan en el rostro fuese por hacer muecas..... lo más alucinante es que haya gente que lo trague .. ah claro, deben ser los mismos que creen en dios y tal.
> 
> y así hasta el infinito. Por lo tanto si eres feo , muy feo, tienes un síndrome que puede que todavía no tenga nombre, pero las chicas saben que no eres apto para reproducirte con ellas.



¿Muecas? ¿Quién habla aquí de muecas? Aquí se está comentando el impacto de la degeneración postural, los hábitos alimenticios y diversas variables asociadas a la vida en civilización que conducen a la distrofia craniofacial.

Y en la actualidad, la aplastante mayoría de seres humanos que viven en civilización, tienen un mayor o menos grado de alteración en el crecimiento y desarrollo facial. En unos casos es más notorio, y en otros lo es menos; pues las pautas de alimentación, los hábitos posturales, y varias cuestiones durante la infancia alteran el resultado final; pero se sabe claramente la trascendencia de cada uno de ellos en la conformación de las maloclusiones.

Tu me estás adjuntando una serie de casos muy característicos, plenamente identificados por los cambios genéticos a los que van asociados, y con unas patologías que no tienen por que tener nada que ver con lo que estoy comentando.

Al igual que le decía antes a varios usuarios, estoy esperando a que se adjunte el estudio en el que se determina el origen genético de los trastornos de maloclusión asociados a razas; por ello, en este caso pido algo parecido para tu postura, respecto a ese "desconocido trastorno genético" (trastorno genético que se cura adoptando buena postura).

¿Alguien puede explicar por qué de repente, de manera extraña, justo al adoptar la alimentación y hábitos de vida de la civilización (y hacemos énfasis en también los últimos siglos durante la industrialización) hay un estallido en el número de casos de maloclusión?

¿Ha habido acaso una mutación masiva y espontánea, de un síndrome misterioso y desconocido que ha provocado distrofia craniofacial en las personas, pero que por alguna extraña razón, si estas recuperan pautas posturales (tanto del cuerpo, como de la lengua) sanas comienzan a recuperar las característias que le corresponderían a un dinviduo sano?



rory dijo:


> Gorguera, gracias por los consejos, muy interesante todo.
> 
> Hablas de corregir posturas corporales. ¿Cuales serían esos consejos de higiene postural?



Hola rory, voy a traducir varios artículos más, de hecho hoy mismo subiré uno relacionado con la postura bucal. Tenía otro por ahí tratando más a fondo el del cuerpo, pero no estoy seguro de si eliminé el enlace, así que quizás tenga que volver a buscarlo; pero lo subiré igualmente. Estate atento, seguro que te serán de interés.



tixel dijo:


> Todo eso es una chorrada. El hecho de que sea casi exclusivamente anglo ya da todas las pistas. Y lo de los 10.000 años, el cambio de dieta y demas además de ser una magufada sacada de prejuicios e hipotesis chorras q no se de donde coño sacan.
> Los registros más antiguos de HUMANOS son de lso sumerios y no tienen ni 10000 años. Para creer esa mierda hay que tragar antes cin la madre de todas las magufadas que es el darwinismo y de esta mierda tragar con hominidos, millones de años, hombres que se comunicaban con gruñidos y registro cronologico que no pega ni con cola entre otro ciento de magufadas sin ningún fundamento más que ideologico.
> A ver si estudiamos un poquito y nos dejamos de propagar chorradas.
> Pista. Si viene de anglosion hay muchas probabilidades de ser una bobada.



Se emplea la fecha redondeada de 10.000 años antes del actual, porque es donde existe un mayor consenso científico respecto a cuando comenzó el período neolítico. 

La irrupción de esa nueva era, supuso la adopcíon de nuevos hábitos de vida y formas de alimentarse, tomando protagonismo la agricultura y la ganadería frente a la caza y la recolección, lo que impactó en el tipo de alimentos que se consumían en las primitivas civilizaciones y los grupos humanos de aquel entonces.

El resto del mensaje, con el chascarrillo y rechazo al "darwinismo", porque choca contra nuestro cuerpo de valores o nuestra moralidad religiosa (más alguna mención al país o cultura rival), no es un argumento (ni se ha aportado evidencias que refuten lo del anterior párrafo), así que no merece la pena escribir más al respecto.

El literalismo bíblico para otro hilo; aquí estamos para ayudar a la gente a comprender un fenómeno que afecta a millones y millones de personas en el mundo civilizado.


----------



## Gorguera (22 May 2018)

Problemas comunes de postura lingual y soluciones

Hay una serie de cuestiones relacionadas con el desarrollo que causarán problemas para lograr y mantener la postura correcta de la lengua. Afortunadamente, el cuerpo tiene una sorprendente capacidad para corregir y curarse a sí mismo si se le da el tiempo y el esfuerzo necesarios; incluso los huesos se reformarán con la presión a lo largo del tiempo de acuerdo con la Ley de Wolff. Los problemas más comunes de postura lingual serán discutidos en este artículo. 

*Falta de suficiente espacio para la lengua*

El desarrollo incorrecto del cráneo y la falta de crecimiento sagital (hacia delante) y transversal (de lado a lado) del maxilar provocarán una falta de espacio para la lengua en estas dos dimensiones. La forma en que estos huesos deberían haberse desarrollado correctamente se analiza en nuestro artículo "Proper Development of the Skull and Posture after Birth". Los tejidos blandos del cuerpo, como la lengua, crecen al tamaño que le dan las instrucciones en su ADN, ya sea que haya mantenido o no la postura de la lengua para proporcionar el espacio requerido. Como resultado, puede tener uno de dos problemas, o ambos.

Al tratar de mantener la postura correcta de la lengua, la lengua está parcialmente en la garganta y no puede respirar por completo. Esto significa que su maxilar no está lo suficientemente desarrollado sagitalmente, y necesita moverse hacia arriba y adelante para darle a su lengua más espacio y liberar las vías respiratorias de su garganta. A menudo, la falta de desarrollo aquí resulta en una mordida o sobremordida.

Al tratar de mantener la postura correcta de la lengua, es posible que no tenga espacio suficiente entre las muelas/ molares del juicio para adaptarse al ancho de la lengua. Esto es resultado de la falta de crecimiento transversal (de lado a lado), que también da lugar a una vía aérea nasal estrecha y es un signo revelador de recesión maxilar. La mandíbula superior, que es parte del maxilar, debe ensancharse para permitir que la lengua se siente cómodamente entre los molares y para crear una vía aérea nasal ancha.

La mandíbula superior, que es parte del maxilar inferior, debe ensancharse para permitir que la lengua se siente cómodamente entre los molares y para crear una vía aérea nasal ancha.







*Soluciones a la falta de espacio lingual*

La solución gratuita que dará como resultado cambios permanentes y continuados es fijar la postura de tu lengua contra el paladar tanto como puedas y permitir que los huesos de tu cara y tu cráneo se adapten con el tiempo. Si no tienes suficiente crecimiento hacia delante, deberás enfocarte conscientemente en la lengua aplicando presión a lo largo de la sutura palatina, y especialmente hacia los Flancos y Punta Frontales. Esto desarrollará su maxilar hacia adelante y hacia arriba con el tiempo, tanto a través del reposicionamiento del maxilar como del crecimiento en las suturas dentro del complejo craneofacial. Si no tiene crecimiento transversal (de lado a lado), deberá doblar la lengua para mantenerla apoyada a lo largo de la sutura alveolar dorsal y la sutura mediana palatina, lo que dará como resultado un crecimiento en el ancho de su maxilar y en el movimiento hacia adelante. Cuanto más joven eres, más rápido pueden suceder estos cambios. Un niño que todavía está creciendo verá resultados fenomenalmente rápidos, un adulto completamente desarrollado verá un cambio más lento pero constante. 

Segundo: la segunda solución es buscar la expansión del paladar con un dispositivo. La comunidad médica está dejando atrás la noción incorrecta de que las suturas adultas se fusionan, y muchos profesionales médicos ahora están descubriendo que la expansión del paladar adulto funciona. Con una amplia encuesta de sus dentistas y ortodoncistas locales por correo electrónico, lo más probable es que encuentre un profesional local con experiencia en la expansión del paladar de adultos sin cirugía (SARPE). Existen muchos dispositivos diferentes en el mercado que se pueden usar para expandir el paladar, cada uno moviéndose a diferentes ritmos y cubriendo diferentes partes de la boca. Esta expansión puede ocurrir tan rápido como 1 mm por semana. Sin embargo, es probable que necesite usar un retenedor, ya que habrá una recaída si no puede mantener la postura correcta de la lengua, por lo que esto es lo más importante
*
Incapacidad para mantener la postura de la lengua mientras duerme*

Este es un problema muy común que llevará tiempo y esfuerzo corregir, pero una vez que sea capaz de mantener la postura de la lengua mientras está dormido, verá cambios más rápidos. Ya no volverá a perder el trabajo realizado durante el día mientras está dormido, y de hecho estará proporcionando fuerza hacia arriba y hacia adelante en el maxilar prácticamente 24/7. Su postura es en gran parte inconsciente, y esta es la razón por la que cambiar lo que su cuerpo hace inconscientemente puede ser el proceso más difícil y gratificante que puede lograr. La clave para cambiar esta postura es darse cuenta de que la posición de la parte delantera de la lengua es en gran medida una decisión consciente, mientras que el tercio posterior de la lengua funciona de manera subconsciente. Si te aseguras durante todo el día para controlar la parte posterior de tu lengua y ponerla en su lugar, en el techo de la boca mientras está despierto, eventualmente se volverá a acostumbrar hasta el punto en que te levantarás con la lengua asegurada en la postura correcta. Para muchas personas, esto corregirá los ronquidos causados ​​por la caída de la lengua en las vías respiratorias.

*Problemas para mantener los dientes juntos o rechinar los dientes*

Como la mayoría de los problemas posturales, esto es el resultado de un conjunto de músculos que son más fuertes / más débiles que su conjunto correspondiente. Este problema en particular se debe a un desequilibrio entre los músculos de la masticación y la lengua. Cuando mantienes la postura correcta de la lengua y encuentras que tus dientes ahora parecen descansar separados, tu lengua está dominando los músculos que intentan cerrar la boca, manteniendo así las mandíbulas abiertas. El método para corregir esto es masticar alimentos más duros y / o masticar goma dura para fortalecer los músculos masticadores. El caso contrario involucra que tu lengua sea demasiado débil para mantener las mandíbulas separadas, lo que resulta en rechinar los dientes. Esta solución a este problema consiste en aplicar conscientemente fuerza contra el paladar superior con la lengua durante todo el día, con lo cual encontrará que la lengua gana fuerza con bastante rapidez. Finalmente, debe tener estos dos conjuntos de músculos (y los músculos asociados a ellos) en equilibrio, y podrá fortalecer ambos al unísono. Los músculos más fuertes para masticar impartirán más fuerza a una lengua más fuerte, lo que mantendrá los dientes suavemente en contacto transfiriendo esta fuerza hacia arriba y hacia adelante en el paladar y el maxilar.

*No se puede pegar toda la lengua contra el paladar*

Frenillo lingual. Es muy probable que este problema se deba a una ligadura de lengua, especialmente si no puedes siquiera alcanzar la punta / frontal de tu paladar con la lengua. Se recomienda que visite a un profesional médico para que lo examine, y es muy urgente que lo haga si observa problemas en un niño. El frenillo mantiene la lengua anclada al piso de la boca, y con frecuencia requerirá cirugía para corregirla. Sin embargo, no necesita saltar a la conclusión de que tiene un frenillo corto si no puede llevar la parte posterior de la lengua al paladar las primeras veces que intenta la postura correcta de la lengua. Esta posición, después de muchos años de mantener una postura incorrecta, puede parecer tan antinatural que no puede manipular su lengua correctamente para lograrlo. Un truco es mantener una gran y amplia sonrisa cursi, tan amplia como puedas, y luego tragar. Esto asegura que se traga con la lengua y no con las mejillas, y podrá sentir qué tan atrás en su boca su lengua aterriza usando este método.







Fuente: Common Tongue Posture Problems and Solutions


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Jul 2018)

No sé si conoces a Weston Prices, fue un dentista que en los años 1920 o así se hizo u viaje para observar las estructuras dentarias de aquellas comunidades humanas que no se alimentaban con alimentos procesados y llegó a la conclusión de que la culpa de las deformidades dentales era una dieta muy alta en alimentos procesados y la falta de lactancia materna.


----------



## Gorguera (16 Jul 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No sé si conoces a Weston Prices, fue un dentista que en los años 1920 o así se hizo u viaje para observar las estructuras dentarias de aquellas comunidades humanas que no se alimentaban con alimentos procesados y llegó a la conclusión de que la culpa de las deformidades dentales era una dieta muy alta en alimentos procesados y la falta de lactancia materna.



Así es, si bien el diagnóstico no lo clavó por poco. Según tengo entendido, el hizo más énfasis en la cuestión nutricional, pues las carencias de ciertos nutrientes y elementos podrían en determinados casos provocar un desarrollo incompleto (de acuerdo), pero quizás se obvió un poco la cuestión postural y funcional, el mecanismo por el cual la fuerza muscular imprime ambios a la forma ósea.

En este caso, observamos gentes sedentarizadas, viviendo en el primer mundo, y con acceso a todo tipo de alimentos, con una dieta que en muchos casos podría no ser precisamente deficiente, pero los patrones de desarrollo facial se dan mucho más que en tribus cazadoras-recolectoras.

El proceso de la succión en la lactancia materna actúa a modo de "expansor" maxilar natural; muchos niños están perdiendo muchas de las ventajas nutricionales de esto, y además, están desaprovechando algo muy importante en los primeros momentos de su vida para el desarrollo de su maxilar. Demos gracias a ciertas corrientes del feminismo que han considerado esto como "esclavitud para la madre".

Las alergias son otro tema muy relevante. He perdido la cuenta de los respiradores bucales que en alguna ocasión me han mencionado que tienen algún tipo de alergia.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Jul 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Así es, si bien el diagnóstico no lo clavó por poco. Según tengo entendido, el hizo más énfasis en la cuestión nutricional, pues las carencias de ciertos nutrientes y elementos podrían en determinados casos provocar un desarrollo incompleto (de acuerdo), pero quizás se obvió un poco la cuestión postural y funcional, el mecanismo por el cual la fuerza muscular imprime ambios a la forma ósea.
> 
> En este caso, observamos gentes sedentarizadas, viviendo en el primer mundo, y con acceso a todo tipo de alimentos, con una dieta que en muchos casos podría no ser precisamente deficiente, pero los patrones de desarrollo facial se dan mucho más que en tribus cazadoras-recolectoras.
> 
> ...



muy interesante, entonces el hecho de no lactar, o no hacerlo suficientemente, costumbre que ya lleva extendida unas cuantas generaciones en los países desarrollados, podría ser uno de los factores principales de una malformación bucal.

Porque lo mínimo tendría que ser un año o más en lactancia exclusiva.

Lo de las alergias lo tengo claro, el origen es el descojono del sistema inmunitario por las vacunas, las generaciones de posguerra tampoco lactaron más allá de 3 o 6 meses, porque es lo que recomendaban los médicos ya entonces, y tienen muchas menos alergias que las generaciones posteriores.

Aunque es factible que la ausencia de lactancia pueda fomentarlo en cierta medida.

En cuanto a lo de la masticación, considero que más allá de la dureza de una zanahoria, una manzana, o unas berzas crudas no es necesario para fortalecer los músculos de la mandíbula, ya que Price encontró dentaduras sanas en comunidades con todo tipo de dietas.


----------



## LeoMN (23 Jul 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Primero antes que nada, disculpas a los que habíais esperado mi respuesta, pero por la razón que sea, perdí la vista de que este hilo estaba actualizado con nuevos mensajes; quizás quedaría enterrado con notifiaciones de otros hilos de temas calientes.
> 
> Intentaré responderos.
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias por toda la información tan valiosa que estás compartiendo, Gorguera. Me parece muy interesante todo este tema de la ortotropía y la verdad es que tiene mucho sentido.

La semana pasada fui a mi dentista a mi revisión anual y ha vuelto a insistirme en que vaya cuanto antes al ortodoncista para solucionar mi problema de la ATM porque dice que si no me pongo otra vez ortodoncia, mi mordida cruzada va a ir a peor y por lo tanto mi problema en la ATM también va a empeorar más.

A mí la idea de volver a llevar ortodoncia me tira para atrás, y más desde que conozco la ortotropía. ¿Crees que teniendo buenos hábitos posturales en todo el cuerpo (lengua, labios y dientes incluidos) lograré con el tiempo revertir mi mordida cruzada unilateral o al menos lograr que no vaya a peor? Porque tengo miedo de que esta segunda ortodoncia me empeore aún más la ATM.

¡Gracias!


----------



## fuera pero libre (23 Jul 2018)

Muy interesante, gracias!







Gorguera dijo:


> Primero antes que nada, disculpas a los que habíais esperado mi respuesta, pero por la razón que sea, perdí la vista de que este hilo estaba actualizado con nuevos mensajes; quizás quedaría enterrado con notifiaciones de otros hilos de temas calientes.
> 
> Intentaré responderos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abrojo (23 Jul 2018)

Este hilo me ha recordado a esto (perdón si ya ha salido en alguna página no las he mirado todas)


----------



## Tio_Serio (23 Jul 2018)

Pillo sitio correcto para seguir el hilo.


----------



## Juha (23 Jul 2018)

La gente que siempre tiene la boca abierta...probad a hacerlo y fijaros en como os sentís. 

::


----------



## Adrian90 (23 Jul 2018)

Algo que llevo haciendo años es masticar con mucha fuerza, y vaya que si se nota con los años el desarrollo de la mandíbula. Probar a comer pan casero lo más duro posible, y masticarlo muy fuerte y rápido de manera explosiva, luego vas te miras en el espejo y ves que se hincha montón la mandíbula y los músculos de la cabeza, es una pasada lo que cambia el rostro. También existen ejercicio de gimnasia facial, parece una tontería pero son muy útiles. para que luego digan que la cara no se entrena.


----------



## Juha (24 Jul 2018)

Una "abducida" (bastante conocida) que siempre tiene la boca abierta ::


Spoiler
























No os digo ná ::


----------



## Also Starring (26 Jul 2018)

No sé si se habrá mencionado en el tema, pero está relacionado, mirando por internet encontré un sistema de entrenamiento dental llamado myobrace, es una especie de retenedor que se usa durante la noche y una hora al día, este sistema sitúa la lengua pegada al paladar y progresivamente mejora el alineamiento dental. Se puede comprar en España y también vi clínicas dentales que ofrecen este sistema. ¿Alguien sabe más del asunto o lo ha utilizado? Straight Teeth Without Braces | Myobrace


----------



## Gorguera (16 Sep 2018)

LeoMN dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por toda la información tan valiosa que estás compartiendo, Gorguera. Me parece muy interesante todo este tema de la ortotropía y la verdad es que tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> La semana pasada fui a mi dentista a mi revisión anual y ha vuelto a insistirme en que vaya cuanto antes al ortodoncista para solucionar mi problema de la ATM porque dice que si no me pongo otra vez ortodoncia, mi mordida cruzada va a ir a peor y por lo tanto mi problema en la ATM también va a empeorar más.
> 
> ...



El cambio postural y la remodelación facial toma mucho trabajo y es lenta en la etapa adulta, pero puede tener lugar. Tu por tu cuenta puedes hacer algún cambio, pero puede que necesites alguna mano profesional que te ayude.

Mi consejo es que contactes con algún odontólogo que haya trabajado con material de John o Mike Mew, o Hang. Ellos están más o menos habituados a tratar a gente con este tipo de problemas.

No olvides que el problema de la mordida cruzada es un maxilar retraído: un maxilar que debería ser avanzado. El peligro de parte de la ortodoncia mainstream es que se propone retraer la mandibula, con lo cual no se llega a solucionar el problema, y además provocamos otros efectos indeseados.



Adrian90 dijo:


> Algo que llevo haciendo años es masticar con mucha fuerza, y vaya que si se nota con los años el desarrollo de la mandíbula. Probar a comer pan casero lo más duro posible, y masticarlo muy fuerte y rápido de manera explosiva, luego vas te miras en el espejo y ves que se hincha montón la mandíbula y los músculos de la cabeza, es una pasada lo que cambia el rostro. También existen ejercicio de gimnasia facial, parece una tontería pero son muy útiles. para que luego digan que la cara no se entrena.



Así es, basta con que imprimamos un poco más de fuerza en la masticación para que nuestro rostro note la diferencia, al fin y al cabo no está acostumbrado a eso. Por otra parte, es mejor masticar mucho y bien, que poco y con mucha fuerza. Además, nunca olvidar que al tragar debe usarse la lengua y no la musculatura de los labios: No debe apreciarse ningún movimiento en el rostro del que está tragando.

En cualquier caso, la inclusión de más comida dura es un paso importante.



Also Starring dijo:


> No sé si se habrá mencionado en el tema, pero está relacionado, mirando por internet encontré un sistema de entrenamiento dental llamado myobrace, es una especie de retenedor que se usa durante la noche y una hora al día, este sistema sitúa la lengua pegada al paladar y progresivamente mejora el alineamiento dental. Se puede comprar en España y también vi clínicas dentales que ofrecen este sistema. ¿Alguien sabe más del asunto o lo ha utilizado? Straight Teeth Without Braces | Myobrace



Este es un sistema de reentrenamiento postural muy conocido. Yo no lo he utilizado personalmente, pues lo que planteo usar pronto es otro retenedor-reentrenador postural pero ajustado por un doctor.

Por cierto, aprovecho para compartir esto por aquí. Mike Mew está publicitando en su canal de youtube un proyecto mediante el cual busca crear conciencia y hacer un llamado a las autoridades británicas para poner la cuestion del desarrollo facial como una prioridad de la salud pública.

Se están recogiendo firmas, y cuantas más se recojan, más posibilidade hay de llegar a los oidos de los mandamases y que se cree un debate público sobre este problema: 

A CALL TO ACTION - YouTube

Petición · Public Health England : Make good facial growth a health priority, through education, research & treatment policy. · Change.org

Obviamente, Inglaterra nos queda lejos, pero cualquier cambio grande en el establishment médico que lleve a mejoras trascendentales, acabará llegando aquí a España.


----------



## bambum (3 Oct 2018)

Sin duda los ingleses lo necesitan.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (3 Oct 2018)

¿Y de los pómulos se puede hacer algo? ¿Existe algún ejercicio para fortalecerlos? En mi caso tengo la mandíbula ancha pero los pómulos casi ni se notan.


----------



## bqueiroz (3 Oct 2018)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> ¿Y de los pómulos se puede hacer algo? ¿Existe algún ejercicio para fortalecerlos? En mi caso tengo la mandíbula ancha pero los pómulos casi ni se notan.



Supongo que masticar como un roedor. :XX:


----------



## Gorguera (7 Oct 2018)

Juha dijo:


> Una "abducida" (bastante conocida) que siempre tiene la boca abierta ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal momento le ha dado por tener la boca abierta. Ahora mismo es una niña que es bonita, pero si no corrige los patrones posturales, acabará teniendo un rostro "borbónico", con patrón de crecimiento alargado, nariz prominente y caída, y pómulos hundidos.

A veces me planteo si puede existir algún tipo de condicionante a la hora de adoptar las posturas, dependiente de la imitación subsconsciente.

¿Podría ser que alguien criado en un ambiente donde hay mucha respiración bucal acabe imitando a sus familiares? Es algo que me da que pensar.

Fijate que el mismo rey lo veo en numerosas ocasiones con la boca abierta:















KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> ¿Y de los pómulos se puede hacer algo? ¿Existe algún ejercicio para fortalecerlos? En mi caso tengo la mandíbula ancha pero los pómulos casi ni se notan.



Hay varias cosas: Bajar el nivel de grasa corporal, corrección de la postura lingual asegurando la buena posición durante el día entero, correcta deglución, y la progresiva pérdida de la hipertrofia muscular en los mofletes tras acometer los anteriores cambios.


----------



## n_flamel (20 Dic 2018)

No había leído este hilo. Mis dieses para Gorguera, muy interesante!!


----------



## k-pax2 (21 Dic 2018)

Pillo sitio antes de que el foro se vuelva a caer.


----------



## Hispaniaiberia (21 Dic 2018)

Las personas con retraso mental suelen tener la boca entreabierta, es un síntoma de inconsciencia, la princesa en la última foto se le ve cara de alelada no solo por la boca, los ojos están muy caídos cosa que se da también en gente poco despierta, me imagino que es una mezcla de factores, genético, hábitos etc


----------



## Pall0t (21 Dic 2018)

Rosi de Palma no es de Palma, es _deformentera_.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Ene 2019)

Adjunto aquí un PDF muy interesante (en inglés) de John Mew,perteneciente a su libro "Las casusas del a maloclusión".

https://johnmeworthotropics.co.uk/t... Cause Of Malocclusion - Reading The Face.pdf


----------



## LetalFantasy (15 Ene 2019)

Tengo según me dijo un dentista en mi juventud una mordida casi casi perfecta. Desde hace poco noto que al dormir aprieto un poco los dientes al punto que recién levantada he sentido alguna molestia. Me da la sensación que mi mordida no es tan perfecta, que mis dientes superiores se van un pelín más adelante, y como que tiendo a abrir un poco la boca al dormir para estar más cómoda y que no pase. 
Es cosa de poco pero yo lo noto ¿Solución?


----------



## Inyusto (25 Feb 2019)




----------



## Gorguera (15 Abr 2019)

Un vídeo interesantísimo sobre un señor que ha cambiado su vida y su salud desde que logró reentrenar su postura lingual (con ayuda, eso sí). Tiene subtítulos en inglés:


----------



## Choni poligonera (15 Abr 2019)

Muy buen hilo.
Me quedo por aqui.


----------



## Manero (15 Abr 2019)

Existen profesionales de la Ortotropía trabajando en España? Buenos profesionales me refiero, no los típicos "profesionales" que aparecen en todas las ramas de la sanidad y la estética y que montan un chiringuito sin tener ninguna titulación ni apenas conocimientos.


----------



## rayo de luz (15 Abr 2019)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Enterao (15 Abr 2019)

tener la boca abierta siempre se ha considerado un signo de imbecilidad...


----------



## XMatepoX (11 May 2019)

Buen hilo, una pregunta tio, tengo 17, me sacaron 2 premolares superiores, tenia maloclusion tipo II, el ortodoncista me dijo que así mejoraría mi tratamiento, ahora estoy usando retenedores extraibles arriba y fijos abajo, tengo que estar algo de 6 meses así, luego usarlos de noche.
Que podría hacer en este caso? (Llevo haciendo mewing durante 1 mes ya, no encontraba foros en español).
Alguna solución?


----------



## rory (11 May 2019)

Manero dijo:


> Existen profesionales de la Ortotropía trabajando en España? Buenos profesionales me refiero, no los típicos "profesionales" que aparecen en todas las ramas de la sanidad y la estética y que montan un chiringuito sin tener ninguna titulación ni apenas conocimientos.





Manero dijo:


> Existen profesionales de la Ortotropía trabajando en España? Buenos profesionales me refiero, no los típicos "profesionales" que aparecen en todas las ramas de la sanidad y la estética y que montan un chiringuito sin tener ninguna titulación ni apenas conocimientos.



@Gorguera, me uno a la petición


----------



## 50100 (12 Jun 2019)

@Gorguera

Si llevaste brackets y ahora mismo tienes los dientes perfectos el hacer esto me los movería?


----------



## Gorguera (12 Jun 2019)

Manero dijo:


> Existen profesionales de la Ortotropía trabajando en España? Buenos profesionales me refiero, no los típicos "profesionales" que aparecen en todas las ramas de la sanidad y la estética y que montan un chiringuito sin tener ninguna titulación ni apenas conocimientos.



Profesionales dedicados únicamente a esta disciplina no, si bien hay muchos odontólogos que han tomado cursos impartidos por los Mew y que ahora ofrecen la posibilidad a los más pequeñajos de llevar a cabo tratamientos no basados en retención o hierros innecesarios, sino en potenciar la buena postura para que exista un buen desarrollo , mediante el uso de aparatos tipo bioblock o myobrace.

En otros países como EEUU o Australia ya hay muchos odontologos que toman esto como una parte muy importante del trabajo.

Poco a poco se va extendiendo la "pildora roja" del desarrollo facial, pero hay que tener en cuenta que la ortodoncia es una disciplina que mueve muchisimo dinero y existen muchos dogmas asentados en la comunidad médica que son dificiles de eliminar, por lo que tomara tiempo.



XMatepoX dijo:


> Buen hilo, una pregunta tio, tengo 17, me sacaron 2 premolares superiores, tenia maloclusion tipo II, el ortodoncista me dijo que así mejoraría mi tratamiento, ahora estoy usando retenedores extraibles arriba y fijos abajo, tengo que estar algo de 6 meses así, luego usarlos de noche.
> Que podría hacer en este caso? (Llevo haciendo mewing durante 1 mes ya, no encontraba foros en español).
> Alguna solución?



Putadon la verdad. En estos casos lo lógico es mejorar el crecimiento del maxilar, que se desplazará diagonalmente hacia arriba, con lo que la mandibula encajará al girar hacia arriba para tocar los dientes.

Yo ante todo he de decir que no soy médico, y que aunque todas las cosas que comento aquí provienen de profesionales de la ortotropía, mis consejos no han de tomarse como consulta médica, sino como una "opinión de un mendas cualquiera". Y en cualquier caso declino de cualquier responsabilidad de lo que haga cada uno.

En cualquier caso, el mewing en si no es ninguna cosa peculiar que pueda ser tomada como terapia o medicina a recetar, sino como los patrones y costumbres posturakes naturales en el hombre. Apoyar la lengua en el paladar durante la mayor parte del tiempo debe ser la prioridad de todos.

Los retenedores no permiten el movimiento dento-alveolar, y restringe el proceso. Así que por muchas horas que eches de mewing, no vas a ver nada en este caso mientras los tengas puestos. Ten en cuenta que si en un futuro intentas volver a ponertelos, estos no encajarán.

Mi consejo es que te esperes hasta los 18, y que mientras tanto, tires de chicle duro a tope, que te va a dar unos buenos maseteros, y estos ensanchan la mandibula a lo largo de los años. Si tienes dudas, intenta contactar con un odontologo que tenga un minomo de conocimiento sobre desarrollo facial.



50100 dijo:


> @Gorguera
> 
> Si llevaste brackets y ahora mismo tienes los dientes perfectos el hacer esto me los movería?



Tu ahora mismo tienes los dientes con un aspecto que puede ser perfecto, pero en su origen, estos estaban torcidos debido a discrepancias en el desarrollo o tamaño/anchura de la mandibula. Al terminar el periodo con brackets, se utiliza retencion permanente o extraible para evitar que los dientes vuelvan al espacio que le corresponderia naturalmente por la forma de tu maxilar y mandibula. Si ensanchas el paladar y la mandibula, daras lugar a que los dientes tengan más espacio, pero en un primer momento al abandonar los retenedores, los dientes se moveran rapido al sitio de origen.

Es muy lento y complicado el conseguir cambios notables en la edad adulta, y los patrones posturales correctos han de tomarse como algo cotidiano sin esperar nada a cambio, al menos en la inmediatez.

Aprovecho para decir a todos que la inclusion del chicle griego como sustitutivo de la dificil masticación del paleolítico y la correcta deglución pueden provocar cambios muy notables en el rostro, y en mi caso han tenido un efecto muy notable en el mío en apenas un año. Por lo pronto, mis maseteros han crecido muchisimo, y están tirando del hueso mandibular hacia afuera poquito a poco; a parte, al adoptar una correcta deglucion, mis musculos bucinadores están atrofiandose hacia un tamaño natural, y se me nota ahora bastante el "hoyuelo" que hay debajo de los pomulos.


----------



## 50100 (12 Jun 2019)

Gorguera dijo:


> Tu ahora mismo tienes los dientes con un aspecto que puede ser perfecto, pero en su origen, estos estaban torcidos debido a discrepancias en el desarrollo o tamaño/anchura de la mandibula. Al terminar el periodo con brackets, se utiliza retencion permanente o extraible para evitar que los dientes vuelvan al espacio que le corresponderia naturalmente por la forma de tu maxilar y mandibula. Si ensanchas el paladar y la mandibula, daras lugar a que los dientes tengan más espacio, pero en un primer momento al abandonar los retenedores, los dientes se moveran rapido al sitio de origen.
> 
> Es muy lento y complicado el conseguir cambios notables en la edad adulta, y los patrones posturales correctos han de tomarse como algo cotidiano sin esperar nada a cambio, al menos en la inmediatez.
> 
> Aprovecho para decir a todos que la inclusion del chicle griego como sustitutivo de la dificil masticación del paleolítico y la correcta deglución pueden provocar cambios muy notables en el rostro, y en mi caso han tenido un efecto muy notable en el mío en apenas un año. Por lo pronto, mis maseteros han crecido muchisimo, y están tirando del hueso mandibular hacia afuera poquito a poco; a parte, al adoptar una correcta deglucion, mis musculos bucinadores están atrofiandose hacia un tamaño natural, y se me nota ahora bastante el "hoyuelo" que hay debajo de los pomulos.



En primer lugar gracias por tu respuesta.

En un principio me ensancharon la mandíbula porque no me cogían los dientes ( me salían dientes por dentro) y si es cierto que ahora tengo un retenedor permanente abajo y arriba.

Con este tipo de retención ( es un alambre pegado) recomiendas practicar el mewing? Lo que no quiero es que se me tuerzan los dientes.


----------



## Gorguera (12 Jun 2019)

Tabasco dijo:


> ¿Que chicle recomiendas? Hace eones que no compro y no tengo ni idea.



Yo estoy usando uno griego que se llama "xios mastic gum". Lo venden en muchas webs, incluyendo amazon, aunque yo lo he comprado esta ultima vez de una tienda griega directamente. Y ni caso a los equivalente turcos, ni un duro a los mahometanos hasta que devuelvan Constantinopla xD

Lo chicles son de lentisco, bastante duros. Creo (no estoy seguro) que tambien los tienes con saborizantes, aunque yo me he acostumbrado y asi evito el azucar.

Te tienes que meter una pelota rechoncha en la boca para darle bien duro. Una hora y pico diaria son suficientes para dejarte la quijada bien cansada.


----------



## Gorguera (12 Jun 2019)

50100 dijo:


> En primer lugar gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> En un principio me ensancharon la mandíbula porque no me cogían los dientes ( me salían dientes por dentro) y si es cierto que ahora tengo un retenedor permanente abajo y arriba.
> 
> Con este tipo de retención ( es un alambre pegado) recomiendas practicar el mewing? Lo que no quiero es que se me tuerzan los dientes.



¿El alambre llega hasta los molares? Si es así, es muy muy dificil que puedas ver expansion horizontal.


----------



## 50100 (12 Jun 2019)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿El alambre llega hasta los molares? Si es así, es muy muy dificil que puedas ver expansion horizontal.



Está en los dientes de delante. Lo que más me preocupa es que se me muevan los dientes. 
Como para el mes tengo revisión le voy a comentar el tema y que me quite de dudas.

Gracias por tus respuestas.


----------



## Gorguera (13 Jun 2019)

50100 dijo:


> Está en los dientes de delante. Lo que más me preocupa es que se me muevan los dientes.
> Como para el mes tengo revisión le voy a comentar el tema y que me quite de dudas.
> 
> Gracias por tus respuestas.



En ese caso incluso así puedes ver cambios, si bien no habrá un desplazamiento anterior. 

Comentale sobre el doctor John Mew, y la postura lingual. Puede que sepa algo de oídas, pero es muy probable que te diga que "lo tuyo es genética, y que el maxilar siempre crece hacia adelante y blablabla"


----------



## Gorguera (16 Jun 2019)

Estudio y resultados:

"An increase in masseter thickness is accompanied by a corresponding increase in the maxillary dental arch width."

"Increase in masseter muscle thickness causes more horizontal growth of the face and the resulting facial type will be brachyfacial. "

Un aumento en el grosor de los maseteros va acompañado con un incremento correspondiente del ancho del arco dental maxilar; aumentos en el grosor muscular de los maseteros causa más crecimiento horizontal del rostro y tiene como resultados un tipo facial braquifacial.


Aquí lo tenéis:

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/b82c/636cf1eb600eff326f2d6c1cf3089315099a.pdf

Voy a intentar recopilar todos los estudios posibles, y cuando tenga un buen puñado, los añadiré al primer mensaje para tenerlos a mano.


----------



## bambum (1 Ene 2020)

Un empujoncito al tema que es muy interesante.


----------



## Gorguera (17 Ene 2020)

Un video que os puede interesar, en el que además aparece un paciente de Mew hijo de 27 años, el cual en un año ha tenido cambios apreciables claramente en la fotografía del antes y después:


----------



## Espartano27 (17 Ene 2020)

Gorguera dijo:


> Un video que os puede interesar, en el que además aparece un paciente de Mew hijo de 27 años, el cual en un año ha tenido cambios apreciables claramente en la fotografía del antes y después:




Si está igual, no hay ninguna diferencia salvo que se ha dejado pelusa en la perilla.


----------



## McRuiz (17 Feb 2021)

Alguien ha encontrado finalmente en España algún profesional que trate la ortotropía?? Ha sido una sorpresa encontrarme con este interesante hilo, ya que descubrí a los Drs. Mew y ha supuesto un cambio enorme en mi vida. Actualmente llevo ortodoncia, y aunque mi dentista es muy buena, muchas veces caigo en mil dudas sobre mi evolución. Sería estupendo la opinión de un profesional en la ortotropía, la odontología se queda a mitad de camino.


----------



## ueee3 (17 Feb 2021)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Kurten (17 Feb 2021)

Pillo simio en hilo brvtalmente magufo


----------



## Eanur (20 Feb 2021)

McRuiz dijo:


> Alguien ha encontrado finalmente en España algún profesional que trate la ortotropía?? Ha sido una sorpresa encontrarme con este interesante hilo, ya que descubrí a los Drs. Mew y ha supuesto un cambio enorme en mi vida. Actualmente llevo ortodoncia, y aunque mi dentista es muy buena, muchas veces caigo en mil dudas sobre mi evolución. Sería estupendo la opinión de un profesional en la ortotropía, la odontología se queda a mitad de camino.



Hay una en madrid que figura como "registered member" International Association of Facial Growth Guidance (Orthotropics) - Orthotropics
Se llama Clínica Pedroche y está Madrid. Tratamiento Orthotropics en Madrid | Clínica Dental - Clínica Pedroche
Yo tengo mucho interés en el tema y en cuanto pueda iré a verles.
Si vas, por favor, comenta tu experiencia con ellos.
Un saludo.


----------



## sonsol (20 Feb 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> El motivo de este hilo es dar a conocer una disciplina científica de muy escaso alcance en el ámbito español, y cuyo origen está en el ámbito anglosajón y norteamericano.
> 
> Creo que es tema totalmente desconocido para mucha gente, y puede resultar de gran interés para todos. He abierto el hilo en el principal porque considero que involucra cuestiones relevantes para la salud y bienestar de todos. Intentaré actualizar este hilo añadiendo más traducciones y material interesante que complete el conjunto.
> 
> ...




Hablas como un culo pero tratas un tema interesante, gracias.

No te enrolles tanto y explica por favor como solucionar el problema maxilofacial en niños sin recurrir a la cirugia o a los aparatos dentales, a parte de que cierren la boca que eso hasta las abuelas lo decían.


----------



## alexxxmf (18 Jun 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> Muy bien. pero ten mucho cuidado del doctor al que preguntas. Para muchos, la solución a todo está en "mover los dientes" o "operarse". Evita especialmente las franquicias.
> 
> Chicles te recomiendo estos. Son muy duros, y no tienen azúcares ni porquerías:
> 
> Greece, Greek Chios (Xios) Mastic Gum ( Mastiha or Mastixa ) 50 Gr Box New: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal



Primero de todo dejame darte las gracias por iniciar este tema tan interesante e ir aportando paulatinamente, la verdad que lo desconocia.

Segundo, como usuario reciente de la Masticha la verdad que me parece un producto de puta madre. Encima ademas de natural parece ser antiseptico y he notado tambien mejores digestiones, no se si de alguna manera los restos que se depositan en el estomago tienen alguna funcion reguladora pero por ahora bastante contento, ademas que el mascar me relaja bastante.


----------



## Catalinius (18 Jun 2021)

Por otro lado si aprietas los dientes para tenerla bien cerrada, desgastas las piezas dentales y te quedas sin ellas.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (18 Jun 2021)

Eanur dijo:


> Hay una en madrid que figura como "registered member" International Association of Facial Growth Guidance (Orthotropics) - Orthotropics
> Se llama Clínica Pedroche y está Madrid. Tratamiento Orthotropics en Madrid | Clínica Dental - Clínica Pedroche
> Yo tengo mucho interés en el tema y en cuanto pueda iré a verles.
> Si vas, por favor, comenta tu experiencia con ellos.
> Un saludo.



Yo he ido 3 veces con mi hija y la última me han cabreado un poco. Llevo 200 euros gastados y de momento solo me han enseñado a lavarle los dientes y le hicieron un estudio de la saliva para darme una pasta de dientes (hay que decir que la pasta no la vendían ellos). 
Todavía de aparatos no me ha dicho nada. 
La última cita les dije que mi hija empieza primaria el año que viene y tendrá que llevar mascarilla 8h y que eso le va a obligar a respirar por la boca, y me contesta que eso nos pasa a todos y que habrá que contrarrestar el resto del tiempo. 
Pero vamos a ver, no te importa tanto la salud de tus pacientes cacho cabron? 
Nada de darme un justificante. 
Para la próxima cita se lo voy a dejar claro. Si Le va a dar tratamiento fenomenal, si va a marear la perdiz sacandome más pasta y espera que Le pague un tratamiento mientras lleva 8h el bozal que se vayan olvidando.


----------



## Gorguera (18 Jun 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Por otro lado si aprietas los dientes para tenerla bien cerrada, desgastas las piezas dentales y te quedas sin ellas.



Para eso está la lengua, para contrarrestar las fuerzas masticatorias de los maseteros, y que los dientes estén en contacto pero no apretados.


----------



## Gorguera (18 Jun 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo he ido 3 veces con mi hija y la última me han cabreado un poco. Llevo 200 euros gastados y de momento solo me han enseñado a lavarle los dientes y le hicieron un estudio de la saliva para darme una pasta de dientes (hay que decir que la pasta no la vendían ellos).
> Todavía de aparatos no me ha dicho nada.
> La última cita les dije que mi hija empieza primaria el año que viene y tendrá que llevar mascarilla 8h y que eso le va a obligar a respirar por la boca, y me contesta que eso nos pasa a todos y que habrá que contrarrestar el resto del tiempo.
> Pero vamos a ver, no te importa tanto la salud de tus pacientes cacho cabron?
> ...



Lástima que gran parte de los médicos sean follabozales y follapandemias.


----------



## Langlais (18 Jun 2021)

Yo puedo hablar de mi experiencia con esto.
De pequeño tenía mandíbula pequeña.
Mi tío dentista me puso múltiples aparatos y nada.
Me pusieron brackets se colocaron los dientes. Pero la mandíbula seguía pequeña. Más tarde me pusieron un aparato para alargar mandíbula el cual puse dos meses y lo acabe dejando de usar por el daño que me hacia. Posteriormente yo mismo me forcé a poner en buena posición mi mandíbula y a día de hoy ha quedado perfecta.


----------



## Ververemos (18 Jun 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo he ido 3 veces con mi hija y la última me han cabreado un poco. Llevo 200 euros gastados y de momento solo me han enseñado a lavarle los dientes y le hicieron un estudio de la saliva para darme una pasta de dientes (hay que decir que la pasta no la vendían ellos).
> Todavía de aparatos no me ha dicho nada.
> La última cita les dije que mi hija empieza primaria el año que viene y tendrá que llevar mascarilla 8h y que eso le va a obligar a respirar por la boca, y me contesta que eso nos pasa a todos y que habrá que contrarrestar el resto del tiempo.
> Pero vamos a ver, no te importa tanto la salud de tus pacientes cacho cabron?
> ...



Yo le daría carne a la niña, abundante, frecuente. Si le cuesta masticar y hace bola, le facilitas cortándola antes en trozos pequeños con unas tijeras, para que se acostumbre, si no lo está (no lo estamos nadie). Yo creo que es la causa clara y primera en todo este tema.


----------



## Papo de luz (18 Jun 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Por otro lado si aprietas los dientes para tenerla bien cerrada, desgastas las piezas dentales y te quedas sin ellas.



Los expertos dicen que si respiras por la boca la probabilidad de contraer Covid asintomático se reduce en un 66,6%


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (18 Jun 2021)

Ververemos dijo:


> Yo le daría carne a la niña, abundante, frecuente. Si le cuesta masticar y hace bola, le facilitas cortándola antes en trozos pequeños con unas tijeras, para que se acostumbre, si no lo está (no lo estamos nadie). Yo creo que es la causa clara y primera en todo este tema.



Si. De hecho me leí el libro de wesron price, que es una auténtica maravilla, y el componente nutriciónal en el desarrollo de los dientes es fundamental.


----------



## Ververemos (18 Jun 2021)

Mis hijos son ya mayores.Me da un _poco rabia_ no haber prestado atención a estos temas antes...Pero en fin, más vale tarde que nunca


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (18 Jun 2021)

Es que antes no había información tan accesible. Pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena!


----------



## Catalinius (19 Jun 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los expertos dicen que si respiras por la boca la probabilidad de contraer Covid asintomático se reduce en un 66,6%



Sinceramente de los "expertos" me fio lo justito.


----------



## Catalinius (19 Jun 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> Para eso está la lengua, para contrarrestar las fuerzas masticatorias de los maseteros, y que los dientes estén en contacto pero no apretados.



Pero hay gente que tiene mordida perfecta y desgasta por apretar.


----------



## diavole1 (21 Jun 2021)

Me encantó la publicacion. En parte porque soy curioso y me gusta leer sobre todo y en parte porque mi pareja es Odontologa Ortodoncista y ella no sabía sobre esto y bueno, ahora le he compartido este post para debatir. Aunque soy mas partidario de lo que aquí se comparte que lo que enseñan en la Universidad.

Recien voy por la pagina 2 del post, pero se me ocurre que ademas de todo lo que enumeraron (posicion lingual, amamantamiento, posicion al dormir, alimentacion solida vs blanda, sedentarismo), otro de los factores de la "deformacion dental / facial", podría ser la utilizacion de calzado desde tan temprana edad. Pensemos que el pie humano tiene 26 huesos, 33 articulaciones y mas de 100 musculos, ligamentos y tendones. Si cubrimos toda esta fantastica anatomía y no le dejamos cumplir con sus funciones, todo nuestro cuerpo se va "desequilibrando" inevitablemente y esto se refleja en nuestro rostro. Lo ideal sería utilizar calzados blandos y lo mas planos posibles, que permitan a nuestro pie imitar las condiciones del terreno.


----------



## tatenen (21 Jun 2021)

Me acabo de enterar, ahora mismo, que las cirugías correctoras en la cara, que implican cirujanos maxilofaciales, ortodoncistas quirúrjicos, etc, no existen en España, solo en el mundo anglosajón. De lo que se entera uno.


----------



## Gorguera (21 Jun 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero hay gente que tiene mordida perfecta y desgasta por apretar.



Nno tan perfecta. Los dientes pueden estar alineados artificialmente o no, y a la vez existir discrepancias o problemas en el desarrollo maxilar.
¿La genética es alterada por la postura? De lo que se entera uno.


----------



## Gorguera (21 Jun 2021)

diavole1 dijo:


> Me encantó la publicacion. En parte porque soy curioso y me gusta leer sobre todo y en parte porque mi pareja es Odontologa Ortodoncista y ella no sabía sobre esto y bueno, ahora le he compartido este post para debatir. Aunque soy mas partidario de lo que aquí se comparte que lo que enseñan en la Universidad.
> 
> Recien voy por la pagina 2 del post, pero se me ocurre que ademas de todo lo que enumeraron (posicion lingual, amamantamiento, posicion al dormir, alimentacion solida vs blanda, sedentarismo), otro de los factores de la "deformacion dental / facial", podría ser la utilizacion de calzado desde tan temprana edad. Pensemos que el pie humano tiene 26 huesos, 33 articulaciones y mas de 100 musculos, ligamentos y tendones. Si cubrimos toda esta fantastica anatomía y no le dejamos cumplir con sus funciones, todo nuestro cuerpo se va "desequilibrando" inevitablemente y esto se refleja en nuestro rostro. Lo ideal sería utilizar calzados blandos y lo mas planos posibles, que permitan a nuestro pie imitar las condiciones del terreno.



Es interesante lo que dices, y en verdad algo tan simple como cojear, o tener una parte o miembro del cuerpo más dominante puede causar desequilibrios, que alteran el crecimiento. Y viceversa, pues un mal desarrollo maxilar, puede llevar a la adopcion de posturas corporales incorrectas y perjudiciales, entre otras cosas, por la dificultad respiratoria al tener las vías aéreas comprimidas.


----------



## Gorguera (21 Jun 2021)

Primero que nada, el "tamaño de los pómulos" no es una descripción o denominación científica. ¿Estás hablando de la densidad ósea del maxilar, de su desarrollo horizontal o estás hablando de la proyección lateral de los zigomáticos (algo que si existe en mayor grado en mongoloides, pero no tiene que ver con el desarrollo, pues puedes tener zigomáticos asiaticos, y tener un rostro con un desarrollo nefasto)?

Este hilo lleva abierto 3 años, y aún estoy esperando que alguien me pase un estudio en el que se indique los genes que hacen que un maxilar no pueda desarrollarse correctamente según la raza. Por supuesto, nadie lo tiene.

Por el contrario, en el 99% de casos en los que existe un mal desarrollo facial, existen vicios posturales o mala alimentación. Y además, en los casos en que estos se corrigen, el cuerpo tiende a cambiar hacia una forma adecuada.


----------



## Gorguera (21 Jun 2021)

¿Y me citas precisamente a una comunidad/cosmovisión (la "blackpill") derrotista al absoluto, anticientífica pero a la vez determinista genética, en la que los integrantes son llorones fracasados indolentes que dicen que no follan porque no han nacido con el rostro de modelo, cuerpo de culturista y el dinero de Trump?

Si quieres hablar de ciencia y debatir, limítate a aportar argumentos, estudios y material interesante. Aquí hay muchos foreros interesados en el tema, y por respeto a ellos es mejor que dejes para la guarderia o forocoches los chascarrillos y los comentarios estúpidos, y te lo digo sin acritud.

SI tienes material extra para expandir el tema que tratamos, sería bien recibido. 

En caso contrario, pasaré a ignorarte si intentas torpedear el hilo con comentarios insustanciales, como ya he hecho con los trolls y niggerthums de turno.


----------



## Gorguera (22 Jun 2021)

Las muelas del juicio, a pesar de ser consideradas hoy por mucha gente como un vestigio a eliminar, son importantes dentro de la dentadura y cumplen su función.

Antes que la postura de la mandíbula, las muelas tienen su función masticatoria, y por el hecho de tenerlas, la mandíbula retiene un mayor volumen óseo, que suele perderse conforme se extraen piezas dentales.

Mi recomendación, es que no las extraigas salvo en un caso grave en el que no puedan erupcionar. Cuando hay un maxilar bien desarrollado y amplio, las muelas del juicio salen sin demasiadas complicaciones. En algunos casos, una expansión palatina e incluso ortodoncia *no-retractiva* pueden ayudarlas a salir correctamente.

SI te manejas bien con el inglés, te recomiendo estos dos vídeos que son además cortos, y describen varios de los problemas que suelen aparecer con la extracción de piezas dentales:


----------



## lucasgrijander (22 Jun 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> Primero que nada, el "tamaño de los pómulos" no es una descripción o denominación científica. ¿Estás hablando de la densidad ósea del maxilar, de su desarrollo horizontal o estás hablando de la proyección lateral de los zigomáticos (algo que si existe en mayor grado en mongoloides, pero no tiene que ver con el desarrollo, pues puedes tener zigomáticos asiaticos, y tener un rostro con un desarrollo nefasto)?
> 
> Este hilo lleva abierto 3 años, y aún estoy esperando que alguien me pase un estudio en el que se indique los genes que hacen que un maxilar no pueda desarrollarse correctamente según la raza. Por supuesto, nadie lo tiene.
> 
> Por el contrario, en el 99% de casos en los que existe un mal desarrollo facial, existen vicios posturales o mala alimentación. Y además, en los casos en que estos se corrigen, el cuerpo tiende a cambiar hacia una forma adecuada.




¿Hay algún dentista en España que haga este tipo de tratamiento? 

¿Conoces el MSE? Es un método de expansión de la maxilla inventado por un coreano. Se abre la sutura del paladar y se ensancha varios milímetros.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Ago 2021)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> ¿Hay algún dentista en España que haga este tipo de tratamiento?
> 
> ¿Conoces el MSE? Es un método de expansión de la maxilla inventado por un coreano. Se abre la sutura del paladar y se ensancha varios milímetros.



Hola lucasgrijander! Perdona si he respondido tan tarde, pues a veces las notificaciones de los mensajes no me llegan o se pierden con las demás de otros hilos del foro.

Sí he leído sobre el MSE, y tiene pinta de ser bastante prometedor. Tengo entendido que además se ha de hacer pequeños agujeros en el hueso para enganchar un aparato de tracción.

Evidentemente, va a ser mucho más efectivo y rápido que cualquier otro tratamiento, pero es un proceso más complejo que además puede doler o molestar por lo mencionado anteriormente. No obstante, parece bastante interesante.

En cualquier caso, una vez finalizado el tratamiento, se hace preciso entrenar la postura para que no vuelva a producirse una deformación.


----------



## eck (14 Ago 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar, ahora mismo, que las cirugías correctoras en la cara, que implican cirujanos maxilofaciales, ortodoncistas quirúrjicos, etc, no existen en España, solo en el mundo anglosajón. De lo que se entera uno.



¿Cómo que no existen? Dices por la pública, no? Porque es un problema estético. Pagando en España te lo puedes hacer en multitud de sitios, y muy buenos por cierto.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Ago 2021)

Acabo de encontrar en internet dos nuevas clínicas que ofrecen servicios asociados con ortrotropía y terapia miofuncional, por si alguien está interesado:






Clínica de Ortodoncia Muñoz Matarredona | Alicante, Elche y Monóvar


Miles de tratamientos realizados en nuestras clínicas de Alicante y Elche, a las que desde hace cuatro años se añade nuestra nueva clínica de Monóvar.




ortodoncistasalicante.es









Ortodoncia Miofuncional y Orthotropics - Clínica Prinon


Efficiently myocardinate market-driven innovation via open-source alignments. Dramatically engage high-payoff infomediaries rather than client-centric imperatives. Efficiently initiate world-class applications after client-centric infomediaries.




clinicaprinon.com





Fijaos que indican en ambos casos, que la edad esencial para empezar con estas cosas es en la infancia, pero que también puede hacerse en edades posteriores, pero con mayor lentitud y potencialidad de cambio, evidentemente. Si bien no hay aún muchos estudios a largo plazo como para conocer los límites claros en adultos.


----------



## Gorguera (1 Dic 2021)

Esta claro que la agricultura ha sido un arma de doble filo para la humanidad. Por un lado ha permitido la civilización, pero por otro lado, los físicos humanos degeneran bajo su dependencia...


----------



## rory (1 Dic 2021)

También existe la posibilidad de la cirugía ortognática, más agresiva pero más inmediata y quizás más indicada para adultos.


----------



## Gorguera (1 Dic 2021)

rory dijo:


> También existe la posibilidad de la cirugía ortognática, más agresiva pero más inmediata y quizás más indicada para adultos.



Es una opción drástica con sus riesgos y complicaciones. Efectiva, pero no todo el mundo está dispuesta a pasar por ella. De todas formas, si no se corrigen las malas costumbres, se ira empeorando poco a poco otra vez.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


> También existe la posibilidad de la cirugía ortognática, más agresiva pero más inmediata y quizás más indicada para adultos.



Me he acordado de este hilo al aparecerme este vídeo:


----------



## Euler (26 Mar 2022)

Un gran jilo. Y muy relacionado con la respiración bucal, que arruina la salud, y por supuesto, la armonía de los dientes y las facciones.

Hay tres cosas relacionadas entre sí, que llevamos haciendo en mi familia unos diez años, y que nos han cambiado radicalmente: respiración Buteyko, poner la lengua en el paladar y masticación exhaustiva de los alimentos.


----------



## rory (26 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me he acordado de este hilo al aparecerme este vídeo:



Gracias por el vídeo. Yo seguramente tenga que someterme a cirugía ortognática debido a un problema serio de apnea del sueño.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


> Gracias por el vídeo. Yo seguramente tenga que someterme a cirugía ortognática debido a un problema serio de apnea del sueño.



¿Que estaría provocada por excesivo prognatismo, ortognatismo o algo de eso (posición de los maxilares superior o inferior)? No sabía que eso influyera en las apneas.


----------



## rory (26 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Que estaría provocada por excesivo prognatismo, ortognatismo o algo de eso (posición de los maxilares superior o inferior)? No sabía que eso influyera en las apneas.



Sí, influye totalmente. Personas con maxilar inferior poco desarrollado tienden a sufrir de problemas respiratorios. Yo no lo tengo mal, quizás un poco retrogradado, pero mi problema también es paladar estrecho, rinitis, etc. Seguramente vaya todo unido.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


> Sí, influye totalmente. Personas con maxilar inferior poco desarrollado tienden a sufrir de problemas respiratorios. Yo no lo tengo mal, quizás un poco retrogradado, pero mi problema también es paladar estrecho, rinitis, etc. Seguramente vaya todo unido.



Ok. Creo que esos problemas son más frecuentes entre españoles más que entre otras muchas nacionalidades...

Por otro lado, quiero añadir, que no tengo ni idea de esa cirugía, pero sí he visto en otras áreas de la medicina (como ortodoncia) chapuzas que no me han gustado demasiado (no por falta de pericia de quien lo haga sino por el estado del arte). Enteraros bien no vaya a ser que luego te digan que ya no puedes masticar fuerte o se te mueve del sitio la mandíbula o cualquier mierda.


----------



## rory (26 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ok. Creo que esos problemas son más frecuentes entre españoles más que entre otras muchas nacionalidades...
> 
> Por otro lado, quiero añadir, que no tengo ni idea de esa cirugía, pero sí he visto en otras áreas de la medicina (como ortodoncia) chapuzas que no me han gustado demasiado (no por falta de pericia de quien lo haga sino por el estado del arte). Enteraros bien no vaya a ser que luego te digan que ya no puedes masticar fuerte o se te mueve del sitio la mandíbula o cualquier mierda.



No te creas, creo que los ingleses son muy dados también.

LLevo tiempo infomándome y voy a los mejores. No dejo mi salud en aficionados.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Mar 2022)

Coño, qué cosa más curiosa.
Pillo sitio para leer con calma.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


> No te creas, creo que los ingleses son muy dados también.
> 
> LLevo tiempo infomándome y voy a los mejores. No dejo mi salud en aficionados.



Ingleses, no me sorprende, los que más comparten genes iberos...


----------



## Ebonycontractor (26 Mar 2022)

has probado el mewing para corroborar que funciona o es tan solo otro método vendehumos?


----------



## rory (26 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ingleses, no me sorprende, los que más comparten genes iberos...



Cierto es. Yo creo que es una mezcla de genética, déficit de vitamina D y K y respiración bucal.



Ebonycontractor dijo:


> has probado el mewing para corroborar que funciona o es tan solo otro método vendehumos?



Yo lo he probado y en adultos es totalmente insuficiente.


----------



## Carlo Frio (27 Mar 2022)

yo es que siempre he respirado por narizy estoy muy bien hechopero info muy interesanet


----------



## bambum (31 May 2022)

Después de tanto tiempo alguien lo ha probado y obtenido resultados?


----------



## rory (31 May 2022)

Yo ronco como un búfalo y con la edad más. Estoy pensando en la cirugía ortognatica seriamente. Tengo limitación para abrir la boca y me cruje continuamente, ronquidos, etc. Exteriormente no se me nota demasiado ya que la mandíbula la tengo bien, la mordida también es perfecta... Pero por las noches ronco como un elefante


----------



## Gamelin (7 Jun 2022)

En adultos una vez el daño está hecho la única solución es ortodoncia o cirugía


----------



## sergiomrtnz__ (2 Ago 2022)

*Hola, buenas. He estado leyendo este hilo y me ha parecido muy interesante, por lo que me gustaría comentar mi caso y los problemas que tengo relacionados con lo que se está hablando aquí. 

Tengo 15 años y hace unos meses acabe un tratamiento de ortodoncia (brackets), que me duró cerca de año y medio. Actualmente llevo dos tipos de retenedores: unos fijos, que abarcan los 4 dientes frontales de arriba y de abajo y unas fundas de plástico que uso para dormir, y que también se aplican tanto arriba como abajo.

Hace un tiempo descubrí el mewing y la correcta postura de la lengua y trate de ponerlo en práctica al mismo tiempo que usaba los retenedores, pero a poco me di cuenta de que precisamente lo que los retendores hacian era contrarrestar la fuerza que aplicaba con la lengua al usar esta práctica. Por lo que ahora no se que debo hacer. ¿Son compatibles los retenedores con la correcta postura de la lengua, o es inútil ya que no obtendré ningún beneficio? La opción de dejar de usar o quitarme los retenedores no existe para mi ya que supongo que mis padres no me lo permitirían.

En mi caso me enteré del mewing por que desde prácticamente siempre he tenido el maxilar inferior algo retraído (aunque no sé si esto tuviera algo que ver con mi tratamiento de ortodoncia) y quise buscar una solución a este problema. Si el mewing no es posible debido al uso de retenedores, ¿existe alguna otra solución para proyectar más el mentón hacia delante de manera natural? 

A pesar de no conocer la correcta postura de la lengua en el paladar hasta hace recientemente poco, los hábitos de respirar por la nariz y una buena postura los he llevado casi siempre conmigo.

Por otra parte tengo otro problema. Tras acabar la ortodoncia, no sé si es cosa mía pero creo que mi mordida no quedo como debiera. Me refiero a que al juntar mis dientes de forma suave, sin aplicar fuerzas excesivas, tan solo se ponen en contacto los paletos con los dientes de abajo. Para que todas mis piezas (incluidas molares) se pongan en contacto debo de hacer una fuerza bastante grande que no considero normal, y que me impide que todas mis piezas residan en contacto suavemente (sin aplicar fuerzas). Me gustaría saber si esto es algo normal y le pasa a mas gente, o si es realmente un problema.

Por último y como informacion adicional, yo nací sin un colmillo en la linea superior. Este colmillo me lo encontraron en el interior del paladar hace años con rayos X. Antes de comenzar mi ortodoncia decidieron operarme para retirármelo y no tener ningún problema en un futuro. Por ello ahora tengo una pieza menos en la parte superior, y quisiera saber si esto tiene algo que ver con los problemas que ya he mencionado.

Espero que puedan responderme, muchas gracias.*


----------



## Gorguera (5 Ago 2022)

sergiomrtnz__ dijo:


> *Hola, buenas. He estado leyendo este hilo y me ha parecido muy interesante, por lo que me gustaría comentar mi caso y los problemas que tengo relacionados con lo que se está hablando aquí.
> 
> Tengo 15 años y hace unos meses acabe un tratamiento de ortodoncia (brackets), que me duró cerca de año y medio. Actualmente llevo dos tipos de retenedores: unos fijos, que abarcan los 4 dientes frontales de arriba y de abajo y unas fundas de plástico que uso para dormir, y que también se aplican tanto arriba como abajo.
> 
> ...



Respondido por privado


----------



## tresmares (12 Ago 2022)

Dios. Que alegría más grande encontrar este foro y esta página web. 
A ver... hay algo que me está preocupando mucho mucho últimamente. Y a más leo del tema más me hierve la sangre. Me quitaron 4 piezas dentales por un apiñamiento y ahora leyendo de todo esto del mewing como que si pudiera volver atrás no lo hubiera hecho. Encima tengo retenedores fijos, y se supone que por mucho que haga mewing ahora no voy a conseguir mucho resultado.
Bueno, ya hecho lo que me planteo ahora es quitarme los retenedores y hacer mewing a tope. Y ver que pasa con el movimiento de mis dientes, si se me vuelven a crear huecos por haberme quitado tanto diente. Si esto pasara me planteo hasta ponerme piezas dentales atornilladas para cubrir los huecos. 
Que pensáis? Es una locura o tiene algo de sentido?
Valoro muchísimo vuestras respuestas. Parecéis sensatos xp


----------



## Gorguera (12 Ago 2022)

tresmares dijo:


> Dios. Que alegría más grande encontrar este foro y esta página web.
> A ver... hay algo que me está preocupando mucho mucho últimamente. Y a más leo del tema más me hierve la sangre. Me quitaron 4 piezas dentales por un apiñamiento y ahora leyendo de todo esto del mewing como que si pudiera volver atrás no lo hubiera hecho. Encima tengo retenedores fijos, y se supone que por mucho que haga mewing ahora no voy a conseguir mucho resultado.
> Bueno, ya hecho lo que me planteo ahora es quitarme los retenedores y hacer mewing a tope. Y ver que pasa con el movimiento de mis dientes, si se me vuelven a crear huecos por haberme quitado tanto diente. Si esto pasara me planteo hasta ponerme piezas dentales atornilladas para cubrir los huecos.
> Que pensáis? Es una locura o tiene algo de sentido?
> Valoro muchísimo vuestras respuestas. Parecéis sensatos xp



Me voy de viaje mañana, te respondo en cuanto tenga un momentín.


----------



## lacuentaatras (12 Ago 2022)

segun leia me saltaban todas las alarmas....

los niños en áfrica tienen dentaduras casi perfectas....Algo me falla...


----------



## Euler (14 Ago 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> segun leia me saltaban todas las alarmas....
> 
> los niños en áfrica tienen dentaduras casi perfectas....Algo me falla...



Supongo que tienen dietas menos procesadas, toman menos azúcar y harinas y comerán alimentos más duros, con lo que masticarán más. Por lo que tienen arcos dentales anchos, los dientes no se apiñan y la lengua cabe en sus paladares.

Es probable que hagan más ejercicio y culturalmente sus propias familias les insten a no usar la boca para respirar. Por lo que su respiración sea más adecuada que la de las sociedades industriales.

Nuestras sociedades modernas han perdido todo vínculo con cosas básicas como una masticación o una respiración correctas.

Además, el estar todo el día con el cuello inclinado mirando al móvil te estropea la postura, y contribuye a la respiración oral, el estrechamiento de los arcos dentales, el apiñamiento de los dientes y el deficiente desarrollo de los maxilares y pómulos.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Nov 2022)

Freixel dijo:


> Me parece que en este tema se está dejando de lado algo tan importante en la formación del craneo como lo es la herencia racial
> 
> Uno puede heredar retrognatismo y frente huidiza independientemente del ambiente en el que se desarrolle y contra eso no hay nada que se pueda hacer salvo cirugia estetica
> 
> Antes que malos habitos alimenticios yo destacaría malas combinaciones raciales como causantes de desequilibrios en el rostro.



weston price refuta esto al 100%.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Nov 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Supongo que tienen dietas menos procesadas, toman menos azúcar y harinas y comerán alimentos más duros, con lo que masticarán más. Por lo que tienen arcos dentales anchos, los dientes no se apiñan y la lengua cabe en sus paladares.
> 
> Es probable que hagan más ejercicio y culturalmente sus propias familias les insten a no usar la boca para respirar. Por lo que su respiración sea más adecuada que la de las sociedades industriales.
> 
> ...



tienen dietas altas en carbohidratos, harinas comen, la base de su dieta suele ser algún tubérculo o cereal. Azúcar supongo que no mucha, alimentos en origen, legumbres, eso es lo que comen principalmente.


----------



## rory (3 Nov 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> Me voy de viaje mañana, te respondo en cuanto tenga un momentín.



@Gorguera


----------



## Gorguera (6 Nov 2022)

tresmares dijo:


> Dios. Que alegría más grande encontrar este foro y esta página web.
> A ver... hay algo que me está preocupando mucho mucho últimamente. Y a más leo del tema más me hierve la sangre. Me quitaron 4 piezas dentales por un apiñamiento y ahora leyendo de todo esto del mewing como que si pudiera volver atrás no lo hubiera hecho. Encima tengo retenedores fijos, y se supone que por mucho que haga mewing ahora no voy a conseguir mucho resultado.
> Bueno, ya hecho lo que me planteo ahora es quitarme los retenedores y hacer mewing a tope. Y ver que pasa con el movimiento de mis dientes, si se me vuelven a crear huecos por haberme quitado tanto diente. Si esto pasara me planteo hasta ponerme piezas dentales atornilladas para cubrir los huecos.
> Que pensáis? Es una locura o tiene algo de sentido?
> Valoro muchísimo vuestras respuestas. Parecéis sensatos xp



Es algo complejo, considerando en tu caso que el cambio ha sido muy drástico y hasta te planteas ponerte unos implantes dentales para los huecos.

La verdad es que quitar piezas dentales por apiñamientos es una auténtica abominación, y todavía tristemente aceptada por parte de ortodoncistas y odontólogos.

No puedo dar consejo médico, pero si tu quieres hacer la prueba por tu propia voluntad, tal como se deduce de tu mensaje, estate consciente de que hay un riesgo de que los retenedores luego no te encajen, y hayas de pagar por otros.

De cualquier forma, hay que ver el mewing no como una tendencia alternativa o un ejercicio, sino como lo natural en nuestro equilibrio postural. Por encima de todo, dale al mewing. SI quieres ganar algo de espacio, podrías contactar con algún odontólogo medianamente basado, y plantearle el uso de biobloc para reabrir un poco el espacio, y ganar anchura.


----------

